# New Compact Coupe Concept



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

A coupe concept is always something we like to see from Volkswagen, but this one is particularly important as it is the first semi-official showing of the next generation Jetta VI. Volkswagen is calling this concept the "New Compact Coupe" and if you've been following VW news lately, you have probably heard the next generation Jetta referred to as New Compact Sedan or NCS for short. So Volkswagen isn't doing much to hide the fact that this car is essentially a preview of the new Jetta VI....
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Wow.


----------



## Dead Noise (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Preppy)*


----------



## Icemoc2 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Looks like an Audi. Love it!


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

That is very sexy.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

hot !!! love it !!!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Beautiful!


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (vincenzo)*

wow.... very nice


----------



## veearghhhsex (Aug 2, 2009)

mmmmm MMMMMM! Wow, this things beautiful! Hopefully they get the "workings" of the car to match the beauty and they have it licked!


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

Wow, I'm really impressed with this car! Looks Great! Bring back the coupe!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

This might be coming out right around the time I'd be looking to buy a new VW. Not that I'm doubtful but let's see some photoshops of this thing on bags/RS's.














j/k


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (djshortbus1.8T)*

































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for VW finally!!!!!
Now I'll go out and buy one


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (boraIV333)*

Que Michael Corleone.......
"Just when I thought I was out..........THEY PULL ME BACK IN!!!"
If I can get this with AWD, I may be signing up for one when available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Looks like a BMW 3-er coupe had sex with a Honda Civic coupe.
Not that i don't like it. It does look nice.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Peter_Rabbit)*

is this a hint at what the new jetta sedan will look like? I think that it will work even better in a 4-door.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Nicest looking Jetta since the A2.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

wow! Render me delicious VW. You simply checked every box on the list!... and then some! Impressive in every way. 
shoot the first moron who complains about anything on this.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Very very nice.
One quibble. Due to the slope of the rear window, the trunk opening on my MKV Jetta is terribly small. Is it too much to hope this is a hatchback in a notchback shape?


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

There's a hell of a lot right about this. Looking at the coupe as a preview of the sedan, the bodywork is amazing (though I wonder with the short trunk lid how useful that will be). The seats look good, although I'm not sure about the shoulder "wings", and I'm not sure if we are looking at production seats or not. I must say, however, that the dashboard is just ghastly. I hope they don't really match the dashboard color to the upholstery, especially with the black vents and accents. All in black, and I wouldn't complain...but I'd probably get a black interior anyway.
Of course, my concern is with options packaging. We definitely can't afford to see a stripped, nasty "value" edition sitting on the lot next to a $30,000 Jetta, because after a year or two they will drop the value edition, and the top trim, and we'll be stuck with the same color/transmission/sunroof yes/no cars we have now.


_Modified by NeoAtreides at 3:34 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (RENOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RENOG* »_Nicest looking Jetta since the A2.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sign me up now! i WANT one


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

VW is going to sell a crap load of those in the U.S. I can't wait to see what standard equipment and options will be...


----------



## vwflipped (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (redzone98)*









so we are thinking this is the 2011 jetta avail in Q4 10? 
it is great looking


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

WOW that looks amazing!


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (vwflipped)*

Oh god, please add a 5th seat VW.... Please.... 
Other than that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwflipped)*
















Yes! I love it!! The stance is perfect. Come on now, nail the drivetrain; 6MT, TDI, 4motion...in the same car. Nail in the coffin right there.


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_
If I can get this with AWD, I may be signing up for one when available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dream.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Read the press release on the front page. VW took the New Compact Sedan (aka, new Jetta), lopped two doors off of it and made this coupe concept. As Jamie says, this is basically the new Jetta, minus two doors. Two doors, four doors...either way, I want!!


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (vision40)*

looks like i'm looking at a bmw 3-er with beer goggles on. smooth and clean. i'd like to see it in person.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BernardP (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (silverspeedbuggy)*

A homerun! Let's hope VW Canada doesn't mess up the trim levels.
There will be one of these, in 4 door version, in the driveway in early Fall, as my wife's lease on a Passat expires in June. She has already inquired about an extension until the new Jetta comes out, and was told the lease can be extended up to 6 months.


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

At first glance when it popped up on the main page, not being the UP concept I thought it was a BMW. Nice looking car but I think the Jetta has finally lost its entire identity.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Yup i'm going to be in debt as soon as this car comes out.... O well thought i could save some money guess thats not happening..


----------



## too_slow (May 10, 2006)

Holy ****, I'm glad I held off on signing the dotted line for a MK6 GTI for xmas now.. I definitely know what I want for next Xmas now


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (too_slow)*

This is the 3 series BMW wish they made.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (too_slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *too_slow* »_Holy ****, I'm glad I held off on signing the dotted line for a MK6 GTI for xmas now.. I definitely know what I want for next Xmas now









X2 but i was going to do it for my Birthday next week...


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Wow, that is a really nice design. Nice clean lines, no hint of bangleness that plagues the rest of the industry.
Will it have amber turn signals?


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

very nice


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

They do this and Im in for sure...bye bye vr cabrio







* I Love Coupes*


----------



## absolutegtr (Mar 19, 2008)

Just look at the Audi A5/S5 and A5/S5-Sportback for all your answers.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (too_slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *too_slow* »_Holy ****, I'm glad I held off on signing the dotted line for a MK6 GTI for xmas now.. I definitely know what I want for next Xmas now








Wonder what the GLI will look like since Jamie hinted it was going to be more aggressive.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

I likey!


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

very nice designs, color me impressed!


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (dubsix)*

Hopefully something similar is in the making for the Passat b/c this is NICE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Heck, they probably don't need the Passat except the CC if the Jetta looks this good.


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (1Point8TDan)*

I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'm more excited than Sasha Grey at a Hot Dog convention!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

Well done VW!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

excellent design, now lets see a 1.6 TDI in it and it'll be perfect.


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

heck yeah.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

It really does look good. If Ford hadn't come out with that new Focus, it'd be uncontested for the best car in the segment. It'll be a battle royale between these two and the (likely cheaper) Cruze when it makes it's debut.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Air and water do mix)*








NICE! Sign me up as well. No more Jetta's that look like Corolla's, YEAH!


----------



## VinceQc (Jan 27, 2003)

OMG, I love it!


----------



## jettafock (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (VinceQc)*

is it going to be the 140hp or 170hp TDI? if its 170 im getting it. if not i'll hold out for the MKVII, but not be able to. this looks to sharp to pass up.


----------



## ImRollin (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

WOW


----------



## barnholio (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Looking forward to selling this!!!!! loving the possitive feedback


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (jettafock)*

Wow . . . I'm thoroughly impressed with this one. Definitely one of the nicest concepts I've seen come out of VW and I think they've _definitely_ hit a home run with this. It looks like a mini A5, especially from the rear. If I wasn't a poor college student, then I'd snap this up in a heartbeat. Hopefully VW will stick true to the concept for much of it and the four door will look just as sharp as the coupé. Now lets see if they actually BUILD the coupé . . .


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafock* »_is it going to be the 140hp or 170hp TDI? if its 170 im getting it. if not i'll hold out for the MKVII, but not be able to. this looks to sharp to pass up.



Autoblog........

"Although there's sure to be countless variants of the Coupe when it arrives in production guise (were sure a few versions of the 2.0T will find their way underhood), in the "concept" motivation is provided by a 1.4-liter TSI inline-four, putting out 150 horsepower and 110 pound-feet of torque. However, when partnered with it's hybrid system (a 20-kilowatt electric motor drawing pour from a lithium ion battery), output is boosted by 27 ponies to 177 hp and an equal amount of torque. VW estimates that U.S. mileage should average around 45 mpg and with its hybrid setup, the Concept Coupe can be driven in full electric mode for an unspecified range. With it's seven-speed dual clutch gearbox, VW pegs the Coupe's 0-60 time at 8.1 seconds, with a top speed of 141 mph."


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Nicest looking Scion since the Tc!!! Way to go Toyota!


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Somthing fishy is up with every one of VW's press releases regarding fuel economy, they say this will get 4.2 L/100 km EPA or 45 mpg, well last time i checked 4.2/L/100km was 55 MPG. What is up with that?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Looks absolutely amazing. I was holding out to see what the new Jetta looks like, and this new concept has thrown me through a loop. And the GLI is supposed to look even more aggressive? I can't imagine what it's going to look like if this coupe looks as amazing as this.
Bring it on, VW. I'm waiting to see this in the flesh, and I'll probably end up buying one just like I did the MkV GLI once I saw it in the flesh.


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

Well other then the parts bin A4/A5 taillights and the A4/A5 trunk lid lines making in look like a rebadged Audi from the rear, it's beautiful.
They should have painted it Audi Nimbus Gray in honor of 1552 design's attempt.


----------



## 337Kevin (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*








I love it. Hopefully it'll be at the Toronto Auto show in February.


----------



## 337Kevin (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksTrooper* »_Somthing fishy is up with every one of VW's press releases regarding fuel economy, they say this will get 4.2 L/100 km EPA or 45 mpg, well last time i checked 4.2/L/100km was 55 MPG. What is up with that?

US Gallon (3.8 liters) vs Imperial Gallon (4.5 liters)?


_Modified by 337Kevin at 10:10 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

That's a VERY sharp looking replacement for the Jetta. WOW.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (337Kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337Kevin* »_
US Gallon (3.8 liters) vs Imperial Gallon (4.5 liters)?

_Modified by 337Kevin at 10:06 AM 1-11-2010_

4.2 Liters on 100 km is 55.9 US MPG and get this 67.25 Imperial MPG. 
In other words it still doesn't add up, Vw claims 4.2 liters/100 km **45 US MPG on EPA test. Someone failed their math class.
We have to assume the liters on 100 km are right because those are the units of measurement they use the most in Europe. Not MPG imperial or US.


_Modified by VolksTrooper at 10:49 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (haunted reality)*

Here's a 2m minute photoshop I did using MKVI GTI elements:


----------



## Beilman (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

beautiful


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

me rikey


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (Beilman)*

Ok - I am very impressed. This is 2010 and looks like the start of something new for VW! LOVE IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

Love it!!! Great Job VW... In time for the end of my lease...


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zigster38 (Jun 20, 1999)

Well boys, keep building the Jetta in Mexico and that only leaves a GTI for me.
It's better than the current Jetta though, that's for sure.


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (DUBBED-OUT)*









looks too much like an Audi to me, guess I'm just holding on to all the old stuff too much








not a homerun IMO but def a triple, rbi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (tasslehawf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tasslehawf* »_They should have painted it Audi Nimbus Gray in honor of 1552 design's attempt.


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (tuckeje)*

WoW!! Do want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Syonara_G60Style (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

I'd buy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Syonara_G60Style)*

I'll take a Vr6 + AWD+Manual Trans for 28k. Thanks.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (Syonara_G60Style)*

definitely nicer than the current V. Wish they would put some different wheels on it(concept or not). The wheels on the 4dr look just like the wheels on the VI-R. IMO the R wheels should be more exclusive. Still like the overall design, even if it does look more like an Audi. I like Audis.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (AJB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJB* »_I'll take a Vr6 + AWD+Manual Trans for 28k. Thanks.

Not a snow balls chance in hell. I'd pay 35k for a 3.6L + 4mo but I doubt VW will do it, no reason to offer a vw coupe with better performance and handling than an A5 for 10k less. I'm guessing 1.4TSI + hybrid and 2.0T only. Possibly fwd only too. We'll see though. It's the first VW that's got me very interested, enough so to trade the R.


----------



## PMSG (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

I would love to see a new coupe like this from VW! 
But PLEASE lose the B-Pillar and give me some back windows that drop all the way, for some wide-open vistas. Audi missed this on the A5 Coupe, and I just can't forgive them. I know you can do it. Make it VW, but make it RIGHT!


----------



## JettaWith15"s (May 28, 2009)

Under no circumstance should they but the Mk5 GTI wheels on that car. Those wheels do not fit one single body line.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (tylerlb)*

Best design I've seen outta VW in years. Wonder if they'll offer this in awd and nix the 4dr golf R.


----------



## sdub (Dec 7, 2007)

If they can bring this in well optioned for under 20k I will be all over it.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (Chimera)*

I doubt this will be offered in AWD, as that would take away from Audi sales, but what do I know. Would be nice to get it with AWD. Maybe the GLI-R will be made. Coupe, AWD, and a nice turbo setup, reasonable sticker, mmmm.


----------



## Charlie84 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Pretty but very bland. Appears to be the vacuous blonde of VWs. Basically the love child of the Audi A5 and Scion tC.
This better not be the reason I can't have a Scirocco.


----------



## R32-Tech (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

looks sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

That is a great looking car! I have always dreamed of an R-series Jetta coupe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ('97Trek2.0)*

I'm liking this A LOT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm gonna have to see what folks are saying in the car lounge. We'll see if even the anti-VW crowd who live there can admit that this is a good looking car.









Edit: Aaand I'm back...pretty much what I expected in there...








A few folks comparing it to the Accord coupe. I still really like the current Accord coupe, and can see some similarities, but the proportions and chiseled finish of this VW are much better executed. 



_Modified by nicoli at 8:55 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (AJB)*

I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT I WANT IT I LOVE IT so on so fourth and what have you......

_Quote, originally posted by *AJB* »_I'll take a Vr6 + AWD+Manual Trans for 28k. Thanks.

and dam straight!!! i was gonna say they need to brin the GLX back, even if its not AWD which like previously mentioned prolly would never happen. but a vr would be nice... it seems like all of us VR6 ppl have been left hanging in the wind over the past few years. i mean yea cool turbo yaaaaaa (not), but what about a mean muscely na car that weve been missing out on for how long now.... im seriously starting to feel alienated with this boost bull****..... but overall HELL YES, this model is exactly how to save the jetta from genaric mundane hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

this thing is dope.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: (joefrompa)*

"We think they are fairly serious this time and this concept is an opportunity for Volkswagen to get feedback."
Thread is comprised of as consistently positive set of replies you could ever hope for (other than the threads for the non-existent 2 seater VW periodically temps us with). For a Jetta product, I doubt there has ever been as warm a welcome. 2 or 4 door, these will sell.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Raring 2 Go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_2 or 4 door, these will sell.

I agree with this as well. I've never seen such a warm inviting response from other enthusiasts about other Jetta designs/concepts. This is truly exciting, and hopefully we're graced with said concept in a few months.


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Time to wait*

I've been trying to figure out where the money was coming from for a new JSW, but now I may just have to wait another year for this one. My guess is that VW will follow the same exasperating release schedule they did for the MKVI Golf and TDI JSW. I have to have a TDI and still wonder why VW is pushing the TSI/hybrid instead of TDI/hybrid. Might get at least another 10 mpg out of it. Also want to see how they incorporate this design into a wagen.


----------



## Passat-Boy 2007 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

First, let me say what a beautiful vehicle this is. Perhaps a tad less jaw dropping than the CC, but nonetheless, a beautifully elegant and classically styled coupe design. It makes me want to literally run down to my local dealer and plunk down the deposit just to be amongst the first to own one. Bravo, Volkswagen! 
My only concern, is with the size. In the photos with the four gentlemen standing around the car, it appears that the NCS is very low and not all that big. It actually looks lower than the current GTI and CC. I hope that I'm wrong, but my guess is that it's about the size of the Scion coupe. Anyone think otherwise or have any insights into where this vehicle might stack up size-wise against the current Golf or CC? 
Thanks in advance for your comments


----------



## SHawthy33 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

Buy truck today, pay off, buy one of these in 2013...done


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SHawthy33)*

Must have the Coupe. 
I think this is the best VW coupe design ever. I will buy this if it is released


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Very pretty!








Lots of similarities in design to the A5/S5 on a smaller scale. 
Well executed. I say build it! Just make sure it has an AWD option!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Passat-Boy 2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat-Boy 2007* »_First, let me say what a beautiful vehicle this is. Perhaps a tad less jaw dropping than the CC, but nonetheless, a beautifully elegant and classically styled coupe design. It makes me want to literally run down to my local dealer and plunk down the deposit just to be amongst the first to own one. Bravo, Volkswagen! 
My only concern, is with the size. In the photos with the four gentlemen standing around the car, it appears that the NCS is very low and not all that big. It actually looks lower than the current GTI and CC. I hope that I'm wrong, but my guess is that it's about the size of the Scion coupe. Anyone think otherwise or have any insights into where this vehicle might stack up size-wise against the current Golf or CC? 
Thanks in advance for your comments










From Jamie himself (my bold):
"Ok here is the deal...
This "New Compact Coupe" Concept will be shown tomorrow (Monday) at the Detroit Auto Show. It is basically what the new Jetta VI/NCS will look like but with only two doors. The concept has a TSI/Hybrid powertrain in it which follows the same path as most of VW's other more recent concepts (Eco themes). 
Remove the concept headlamps, hybrid grill, show car wheels and add the rear doors and you'll have the new Jetta VI which goes on sale later this year. *Wheelbase is up 3 inches, overall length is slightly shorter and width is about the same as the current Jetta - so the wheels are pushed out to the corners more and the front and rear overhangs are less.*
Starting price point with the new Jetta will be $17k or slightly less. VW is giving some serious consideration to a Jetta Coupe this time around, so who knows what will happen. There are even rumors of an "R" version of the Jetta this time around. However AWD isn't tooled yet at the factory, so we'll have to see how things progress. This new Jetta will also be sold in Germany.
The styling is going to be different than I think most people expect. There is some Audi A4 and A5, some CC and generally a decent look to the car. DeSilva and the rest of the VW design team are finally getting things back on track after the chrome shield debacle.
Photos of the Coupe Concept will officially be out after 10:30am ET Monday. However I wouldn't be surprised if the embargo breaks before then. We'll have a rendering of the Jetta Sedan that is very accurate shortly after the embargo breaks.
-jamie"


----------



## phillysteve (May 13, 2007)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Passat-Boy 2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat-Boy 2007* »_ 
My only concern, is with the size. In the photos with the four gentlemen standing around the car, it appears that the NCS is very low and not all that big. It actually looks lower than the current GTI and CC. I hope that I'm wrong..... 

Concept cars are usually shown with larger wheels, and usually are fitted with shortened springs for a lower, more aggressive stance. I'd expect the production version --and, given the competition, VW would be DAMN FOOLISH not to produce and sell this Jetta Coupe in the US of A!-- to have normal amounts of ground clearance and suspension jounce room. 
Consider the concept cars' stance as a preview for what we vortexers can -and certainly will- do with them!








Also......comparing the coupe/sedan photos, it appears that both use the same upper roof, rear window and trunk lid. If that's correct, both the coupe and sedan Jetta VIs will be the same length, which should be slightly larger than a Scion.















[/QUOTE]
If the quality and performance of this new Jetta are top-rate, I'll give this a double thumps up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by phillysteve at 2:29 PM 1-11-2010_

_Modified by phillysteve at 2:31 PM 1-11-2010_


_Modified by phillysteve at 2:37 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (phillysteve)*

It's nice to see the responses to this "Jetta" as opposed to when we first saw the MK V. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (337Kevin)*

xinfinity















Such a gorgeous car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

pure sex


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (silverspeedbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverspeedbuggy* »_

From Jamie himself (my bold):
"Ok here is the deal...
This "New Compact Coupe" Concept will be shown tomorrow (Monday) at the Detroit Auto Show. It is basically what the new Jetta VI/NCS will look like but with only two doors.

that's what i figured, vw's so transparent. Sad panda :/


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Comparing this to the spy shots of the standard Jetta being tested I can see differences in the roofline, rear glass, door handles, etc. The standard Jetta is not simply going to be this car plus two more doors. The coupe has a lower roofline and is tapered more gradually in the back. The differences are small but noticeable.


----------



## macneil.matt (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll take one!


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

WOW!!!!!! This looks absolutely AMAZING!!!!!! I'm soooooo excited for this!!


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Looks great. I hate sedans myself and am a 5-door girl, but my fiance loves sedans and wants one for his next car. Perhaps in 5-7 years, one of these as an off-lease CPO vehicle would be perfect for him. In Candy White, please!


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Wow - very nice - some Audi mixed in with some VW - a better looking A5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (83Caddy16v)*

Put the I-5 in it and I just might buy my first-ever new car.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

What scion looks like this? Did they come out with a new TC and I have just missed it?
If this is out in spring 2011 I may be purchasing one at the end of my crappy escape lease.


----------



## RPMax01 (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Power5)*









crappy fanboy bbs lower it p-chop!


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RPMax01)*

^No.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (83Caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83Caddy16v* »_Wow - very nice - some Audi mixed in with some VW - a better looking A5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't know about that nice...








... I will say the best looking Jetta sence the mk2. The dash looks better then the Golf mk6 .... they better put this one into production... unlike some other nice past concepts that never made it. What happened to the Bus... i still want one of them... i would buy one in a hart beat.














never happened... instead lets put some VW badges on a Chrysler minivan


----------



## RPMax01 (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Bariman82)*

ha ha... you know it's inevitable


----------



## doctordub19 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bariman82)*

If it comes in a TDI 6 speed, I'm sold!


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (phillysteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phillysteve* »_Also......comparing the coupe/sedan photos, it appears that both use the same upper roof, rear window and trunk lid. If that's correct, both the coupe and sedan Jetta VIs will be the same length, which should be slightly larger than a Scion.

There is not much point in comparing the new photos -- if you read the story, you will see that Jamie specifically said it's a Photoshop:

_Quote »_Based on what we have seen, numerous spy photos and more we have created *a fairly accurate digital rendering* of what the Jetta VI sedan will look like when it is introduced later this year:

Still, I do like it.


----------



## mortician79 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

I love it and would buy, for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (mortician79)*

Now that I've seen the 2012 Focus, it's looking like this styling will be the norm in a year or two, I must say.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Chimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chimera* »_Now that I've seen the 2012 Focus, it's looking like this styling will be the norm in a year or two, I must say.








??????


----------



## phillysteve (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_......... The coupe has a lower roofline and is tapered more gradually in the back. The differences are small but noticeable.

I invite you to go back to the side views in my page 3 post, take a small ruler, and carefully measure the images of both the coupe and four door sedan Jetta VI versions from point to point. I've done it, and
there are no measureable differences --or, in my opinion, visual ones--between the rooflines. That's a good thing because it will cost VW less to produce both versions, which makes this an easier internal business case for VW.


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (too_slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *too_slow* »_Holy ****, I'm glad I held off on signing the dotted line for a MK6 GTI for xmas now.. I definitely know what I want for next Xmas now









It is a very nice looking car but ............ Golf>Jetta, always and forever


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (windsorblue)*

****ING sex 
now what engine will they drop in there, hopefully anything but a 2Jayz+Nas


----------



## jarapiri (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (windsorblue)*

(Speechless)


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

LOVE IT! The new Jetta is going to look fierce guys... I can't imagine what the sporty (if equipped correctly) wagon Jetta/Golf will look like. A mini version of the Audi A4 Avant possibly?
The future for Volkswagen looks gooooood! Let's pray they bring this to the states.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

Bring back the VR6 for that car please


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

The Gli to this is going to be something...


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (VR6SHOTS)*

Coupe will be my next car if they make it..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Max_O)*

yess... i will be buying a 2013 Jetta. just in time for the end of my lease


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

This looks hotter than the BMW 1er 135i I'm considering... Damn now I'm forced to wait (I can save more $ too) which can be a great thing for my next car purchase. 
Again Volkswagen you did a great job with this "concept" Jetta. 
Keep the LED's in those headlamps


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (macneil.matt)*

I'll take one in Deep Black with Cornsilk interior please


----------



## boxster (Feb 26, 2001)

The knee-jerk negativity on other "automotive" websites regarding this car is amusing.
TTAC, in particular, is hilarious. Their inanity knows no bounds.


----------



## stuckey (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Best looking VW in years. If this is the real deal, don't change anything.
I like the coupe. Make an R version.


----------



## Slow N Low (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (stuckey)*

first vw ive been excited for in a number of years
the coupe is nice but the 4 door i would be all over
hope it comes out looking very close to these pics


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

That is a very beautiful design! It looks like it should be rear wheel drive though IMO....or at least 4Motion...please?
I like the idea of the return of the 2.slow as well as the hybrid concept. I'd definetly drive a Hybrid like this no problem.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Not terribly German looking now is it?


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Slow N Low)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
HOT!!


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Wait..How could I have forgotten..Where's the Wagon?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_Wow.
















Concur! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

i like everything but....
1.) the bottom part of the front grill... the large shark looking inlets and oversized grill are too much, would look cleaner if it were more like the TDI golf
2.) the large rounded rear glass... looks good on the coupe version, but odd on the sedan, hopefully they will make the glass a little smaller and less round with slightly more trunk (similar to the diff between the A5 and A4)


----------



## JinKim (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (davidch)*

So this is based on Polo and not Golf/current Jetta platform, correct?


----------



## Rippin (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Now that's a good looking (future) Jetta!
Volkswagen, release the car exactly as in the pics (except with 4 doors) and you'll have people buying these in droves just like you had with the MKIV.


----------



## penelope_the_passat (Oct 17, 2008)

Who needs a Scirocco in the States when we can have this? 2.0T and I'm happy. Not even tripping over 4WD. This thing is gorgeous.


----------



## prettygoodgolf (Feb 10, 2000)

Contrarian view: I hate it. 
The front and back end are attractive enough, but the profile is almost as impractical as the dreaded CC (which I've seen only in show rooms, never on the road). That plunging roofline reduces visibility and fights you when entering and exiting and handling car seats. As others mentioned, the short trunk opening will choke on squarish objects. To me, it's overstyled and underfunctional. Another reason why I'll probably own or want another new VW. 
They'll probably sell a one of them of course, who value styling statements. And I'll be driving a MINI, or a Cube, or my Beetle TDI, or something less chic-sleek. 
Call this one the Scirocco, and I'll say, "Good job." But this roofline on a sedan, forget about it.


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (AJB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJB* »_I'll take a Vr6 + AWD+Manual Trans for 28k. Thanks.

Im with this cat^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








an .:R version


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

VW, please announce the release date and you will receive my order on the same day.
Such a beautiful car.


_Modified by VWNCC at 9:41 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ('97Trek2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’97Trek2.0* »_That is a great looking car! I have always dreamed of an R-series Jetta coupe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

A turbo 5 cylinder R jetta would be perfect .


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (veedublvr)*

Love it!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (veedublvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublvr* »_
A turbo 5 cylinder R jetta would be perfect .


I do not think that makes business sense because with that, it will go into A5 price range category and therefore, you might as well get an A5.
What VW lacks is a coupe (such as the NCC) that sells for less than or around a 1-series coupe to slot between Japanese (more economical) and other German coupes (more expensive).


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (VWNCC)*

If they released an R in this....it would pull me away from my beloved GTI.
and that my friends, is a very hard thing to do.
after a horribly designed 5th generation, Volkswagen has redeemed themselves.
VW4LIFE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aagli (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (SPM_GTI)*

well said i just bought a passat because the old jetta was horrible .... and now im going to have to sell it for this, pure sex on wheels! does anyone know when it will be available? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (SPM_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPM_GTI* »_
after a horribly designed 5th generation, Volkswagen has redeemed themselves.


X2
QFT


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

win! what could only make it better is a 4motion option


----------



## DEF Vdubs (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

This is my next car!!!


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (DEF Vdubs)*

WOW! "F"ing beautiful! the coupe and sedan are awesome. VW just keeps on maturing... good job! 
I want my wife to get the sedan and hopefully, HOPEFULLY there will be an "R" version of the coupe that I would certainly get no doubt about it.


----------



## kellera6 (Mar 2, 2004)

I really like the lines and the proportions. The short overhangs look really good. I wonder if the production version will have bigger wheel gaps. Hopefully it turns out looking just like the concept so it'll save us all some money and time on buying lowering springs


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (AJB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJB* »_Wait..How could I have forgotten..Where's the Wagon?

The new Golf Wagon is already on sale. (Oh yes, in the US it's called a Jetta Wagon.)


_Modified by tomh009 at 3:07 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Sexy! I've wanted another coupe for so long. I'll take one in white please! Good job VW


----------



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

why doese everyone want a hybrid???? screw a hybrid, thats what blue motion is for!!!!! seriously , has anyone ever though about what will happen to all the lead in those rediculously hudge batterys, your a fool if you think its all going to be properly disposed of. yea the air is cleaner, but who cares if we can breath if the whole dam world goes infertal!!!!
long story short, screw the hybrid, leave it for the Japanese, TDI is the ONLY option VW should be looking at and the ONLY option you all should be supporting!


----------



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

PS: VR6 "new coupe" or bust!!! in my opinon, that would be the only option for an .:R Coupe


----------



## eniamor (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (VR6bangin)*

A coupe in a vw is great move. EOS was cool but really attracted girls, not being mean cause 3 of my friends that are girls have them.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (eniamor)*

very nice...

But... 
don't make the front windshield as sloped as the CC and provide the option for 5 seats. Of course AWD would be a nice option as well. I'm really out growing the FWD stuff.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (davidch)*

If the Golf R is abound they'll need to mate AWD + 2.0T + 6spd man in this coupe for me to decide really, as both will probably hit stateside by the time I'm ready to buy something. I'd rather see that setup in the coupe but if not I'll prob go with the R, depending on fundage.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

The car is on MSN's homepage... Read below.

*"Volkswagen furthered its outspoken commitment to lower fuel consumption by unveiling a number of efficient concepts and models today at the 2010 North American International Auto Show here in Detroit. The most impressive of these is the hybrid New Compact Coupe, marking VW's first committed foray into hybrid drivetraintechnology.
Up till now, the German automaker has largely placed its bets on clean diesel as the fuel of the future. The New Compact Coupe is capable of up to 45 mpg, thanks to an efficient 1.4-liter direct-injection turbocharged 4-cylinder gasoline engine and a powerful electric motor. How powerful? Volkswagen says the combined output should be close to 177 horsepower. That means that unlike the Toyota Prius and Honda Insight, this gas-electric hybrid might turn out to be a machine people may actually enjoy driving.
Volkswagen has nestled that robust electric motor between the gasoline engine and a 7-speed dual-clutch gearbox to maximize efficiency and allow the two powerplants to complement each other when a little extra grunt is needed. Even better, the New Compact Coupe can be operated in full electric mode. Volkswagen has also incorporated a number of innovative fuel-saving technologies, including completely disengaging the gasoline motor from the transmission during coasting and using brake energy to restore battery power while on the go. Start/stop technology also finds its way into the gasoline engine.
Providing electricity is a lithium-ion battery positioned at the rear of the vehicle. The rearward location helps maintain the coupe's handling characteristics.
So far, Volkswagen hasn't said much in terms of production plans for the New Compact Coupe, but given the car's largely positive reception and mainstream styling, it wouldn't surprise us to see at least some part of the New Compact Coupe make it into Volkswagen showrooms — even if that immediately means only hybrid versions of the Golf and Jetta.
The company also brought its R-Line version of the swooping CC sedan, which debuted at the Frankfurt Motor Show last fall."
Source: http://editorial.autos.msn.com...24504*


_Modified by quailallstar at 10:01 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## TJ99MKIVVR6 (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow the new Ford Taurus got a face lift !


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

WOW first the Audi Detroit Concept Car e-tron and now this. 
man o man has VAG got it going on with new designs this NAIAS.
do want, and please offer this new Jetta in this coupe.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 NRG)*

I really like the design of this, esp after the ugly design of the mk5 jetta this is something I would consider http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (VR6bangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6bangin* »_why doese everyone want a hybrid???? screw a hybrid, thats what blue motion is for!!!!! seriously , has anyone ever though about what will happen to all the lead in those rediculously hudge batterys

The only batteries that contain lead are those in the engine compartment of all of our cars. Hybrid batteries do not contain lead. They are metal alloys of either litium or magnesium. The weight of a lead battery that size would eliminate the efficinecy of the hybrid engine. Although, I still have a concern for recycling those metal alloy battereis. Just give me a TDI.


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: New Coupe NCC*

Nice, I hope they will also bring it to germany!


----------



## Stealth-4 (Aug 19, 2003)

Beautiful!!
But where is the sportwagon concept to complete the lineup?
Thats what I want (preferably in TDI, or TDI hybrid!)


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (silverspeedbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverspeedbuggy* »_Very very nice.
One quibble. Due to the slope of the rear window, the trunk opening on my MKV Jetta is terribly small. Is it too much to hope this is a hatchback in a notchback shape?









I'm with you on that one...One of the reasons wife and I are looking into a hatch is the kind-of-small trunk opening on her A4. This new Jetta looks great, but as you said notchback version would be more user friendly.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Stealth-4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stealth-4* »_Beautiful!!
But where is the sportwagon concept to complete the lineup?
Thats what I want (preferably in TDI, or TDI hybrid!)

I was wondering about this too since what the rest of the world calls a Golf Estate is called a Jetta SportWagen here in North America. The JSW was just restyled for '10 to match the Golf VI and yet a new Jetta sedan will debut later this year and will look completely different than the JSW.


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This is absolutely beautiful. C'mon VW, give us the coupe! Preferably 6MT AWD TDI.


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: (tasslehawf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tasslehawf* »_

























hey bro, I have a chair I designed and perhaps I would like to get it built. I noticed your website would you be interested?


----------



## miccos (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Why is the car on the 12th floor of a building?


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (dubrmine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubrmine* »_I'm with you on that one...One of the reasons wife and I are looking into a hatch is the kind-of-small trunk opening on her A4. This new Jetta looks great, but as you said notchback version would be more user friendly. 

OK, deep breath. Calm.
Now, everyone, repeat after me, *THE FOUR-DOOR IMAGE IS A PHOTOSHOP.* Jamie said so himself in the article. That's why the dimensions are identical in the two photos. *The real four-door will likely be somewhat different.* VW has already said that the coupe will have frameless doors, while the sedan will have conventional ones. We'll have to wait and see what else is different.
I feel better now.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (tomh009)*

very good looking car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they need to make a rwd 2.0t vesion


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (vwflipped)*

I really like the look of this car!! I may just have to keep my GLI until it is produced.


----------



## 96BlKjEt (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (silverspeedbuggy)*

Does this mean the new GLI could possibly come in a coupe?


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (miccos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miccos* »_ Why is the car on the 12th floor of a building?



Because the 13th is unlucky. Duh.


----------



## Baddass93TA (Dec 23, 2005)

wow, if it actually looks like this it will with out a doubt be my next car.


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice.
like the 4dr more than the coupe.


----------



## boxster (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Moodyblues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moodyblues* »_
Because the 13th is unlucky. Duh.









Nice.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (96BlKjEt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96BlKjEt* »_Does this mean the new GLI could possibly come in a coupe?

I doubt it. I don't ever recall a Jetta Coupe GLI ever being produced in previous generations, more specifically, the Mk1 and Mk2 were only in 4-door trim models I believe.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (miccos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miccos* »_ Why is the car on the 12th floor of a building?[/img] 


they took it apart piece by piece and put it back together...
...well youd need an army to do that
...or a navy.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
I doubt it. I don't ever recall a Jetta Coupe GLI ever being produced in previous generations, more specifically, the Mk1 and Mk2 were only in 4-door trim models I believe.

There were mk1 coupe gli's
I was just about to get out of VW's and now this J6 concept comes out.... may be worth the financing. Still doesnt make up for us not getting the scirocco though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Que Michael Corleone.......
"Just when I thought I was out..........THEY PULL ME BACK IN!!!"
If I can get this with AWD, I may be signing up for one when available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EXACTLY what I thought.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE THE NEW JETTA


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

That is a fine looking car. Amazing interior. It reminds me of the new W212 E Class coupe. I'm not sure about the name. Kinda strange.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

That is a fine looking car either way. Amazing interior. It reminds me of the new W212 E Class coupe. I'm not sure about the name. Kinda strange.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (bryanb5.5)*

I'll take one, but i'm still going to have a new jetta wagon as well.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My next car for sure
A5 styling for the price of a Jetta you cant go wrong


----------



## knapster2k (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*

Having seen this car for the past few months with no badges, I had assumed it was the new Passat due to the sheer elegance and grace this car presents, very nontypical for a Jetta. 
As for concerns about the trunk opening, it appears to have a similar mechanism to the Passat CC. It would be nice if it gets the Skoda Superb system where you can choose to open just the trunk lid or also the rear window for a very large opening.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (knapster2k)*









I have given many thumbs down for several of the new VW cars over the past few years. (MK5 Golf GTI because it looks like a mini van, New Scirocco because it is not a coupe--- more of a Golf, the chrome fronts on the Passat and Jetta, the EOS is lost, the FIAT Caravan with a VW badge, Toyota Corolla MK5 Jetta, and that small stupid SUV/car all got low scores)
This VW gets three thumbs up for style. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It looks like a GOOD 3 series BMW. Most of the BMWs from the past 6 years are disappointing and it looks like VW can out BMW BMW with this car. This VW does not look like a Toyota or Honda, I like that too. 
Keep making product that looks like this and I will be very happy to support VW with a new car purchase. 
Most of the other car companies are showing confusing crossovers and tall coupe SUVs. This VW is a breath of fresh air because it is not a cartoon car that can't make up its mind. It looks like a car! It looks like a real car. 
Very nice looking. A+ 
How does it drive?











_Modified by Doug T at 3:58 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (tasslehawf)*

This car was the shiznit! still want it 

_Quote, originally posted by *tasslehawf* »_


----------



## r0x (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

it's gorgeous !!!


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*

WOW! Beautiful.
OK, send this here now! ...along with Scirocco and Polo.


----------



## xoutofstepx (Apr 25, 2006)

Was bored...


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*PERFECT!! *
When isit comming. !!


----------



## soupy (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Love it, make it. I hate the design of the MkV so anything is an improvement. Not too wild about the grille, but a small complaint. 
GLI coupe? That would kick a$$ and be a car VW could market in the states while they keep tempting us with Sciroccos we can't have.


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

home run.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (tasslehawf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tasslehawf* »_










Now that car looks German! I'll take two, bitte.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

VW has managed to exceed my expectations. I honestly was not expecting the new Jetta to look this good in near-production form. It's almost attractive enough to tempt me away from my R (almost). If they make R versions of both the Golf and the Jetta, it would be a very tough choice. Though with America being such a strong market for sedans, I suspect a Jetta R would outsell its Golf R brother.
Kudos to VW. I think the overwhelmingly positive comments in this thread are proof positive that they've hit a homerun with this one.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (randomkoreanguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randomkoreanguy* »_
Kudos to VW. I think the overwhelmingly positive comments in this thread are proof positive that they've hit a homerun with this one.

X2
Better yet, I think they have hit a Grand Slam (if they offer the coupe version as well) with this one.


----------



## 16vinqueens (Aug 30, 2001)

i want


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Found more pics on my iphone.. ( posted some on page 2)


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_Found more pics on my iphone.. ( posted some on page 2) 


















Is that an SD card slot I see at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Charles R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charles R* »_
Is that an SD card slot I see at the bottom of the screen?

Yup...


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_Found more pics on my iphone.. ( posted some on page 2) 

















Darn they are using an old school hood rod to prop that sucker open... lol


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Full copy of the NCC's debut video below
http://www.thomson-webcast.net...4c4ef


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

Interesting to see the actual production model. Good job vw.


----------



## kellera6 (Mar 2, 2004)

It looks like Audi might be coming out with a sedan version of the A3 in 2012 and it would probably be the size of the B5 A4, which is slightly larger than the current A3. It'll probably be a notchback. You think it'll be based on the new Jetta's platform? That makes sense to me.


----------



## kellera6 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

Thanks for the pictures Rico. I'm assuming the rear seat folds down?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

I . . . _like_ it!








If there is in fact no base Golf 7 three-dor hatch, this trunked coupe will do just fine for me.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

Funny, car companies want repeat consumers to move up brand. Start with entry level products and aspire to move to more expensive offerings. But this is so damn nice, one may want to move down brand.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_
Darn they are using an old school hood rod to prop that sucker open... lol 

Good eye. If that's the case I'll most certainly be retro fitting a shock tube to mine.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quailallstar* »_Darn they are using an old school hood rod to prop that sucker open... lol


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_
Good eye. If that's the case I'll most certainly be retro fitting a shock tube to mine.









lol thanks... I notice everything (evil laugh) j/k. I guess this is only a pre-production car so we might see a shock tube after all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

There's only one thing this car lacks that an M3 has... RWD. 
This car would be absolute tits if it was RWD.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

This concept is the first VW since I bought my '05 VR6 GTI that has made me think of upgrading...







It has a nice Audi A5-ish look from the rear 3/4 view.
Give it a honking-powerful diesel, please! Forget the hybrid... And it MUST be available with a manual transmission (DSG doesn't do it for me - no clutch pedal, no sale).


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_I guess this is only a pre-production car so we might see a shock tube after all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Maybe ... VW is trying for competitive pricing, so there might be some items like the rod where VW can find cost savings without losing potential customers.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (kellera6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellera6* »_It looks like Audi might be coming out with a sedan version of the A3 in 2012 and it would probably be the size of the B5 A4, which is slightly larger than the current A3. It'll probably be a notchback. You think it'll be based on the new Jetta's platform?

Basically all new transverse-engined VW and Audi (and SEAT and Skoda) products will be built on VW's new modular MQB platform, so the differences between a "Polo platform" or "Golf platform" or "Passat platform" become rather difficult to define.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: NCC*

I'll take mine with some sort of interesting cloth interior please - no leather or pleather or leatherette for me.
Hello...VW...are you in there???


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Icemoc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Icemoc2* »_Looks like an Audi. Love it!


----------



## Snooters (Sep 13, 2003)

I think it looks awesome. The first VW I'm truly interested in after getting my GLI almost 6 years ago. Throw in a serious engine, and I'm all over it, but I'll even take the hybrid.


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (vision40)*

I think the 2+2 is perfect! Makes it seem more like a comfortable tourer for four.


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

I dont see much need for the coupe but the look of the Jetts VI is very nice...so my fears for what direction VW is taking style wise is gone...whew!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No one needs a coupe. Coupes are a purchase of the heart.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

I'm in love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (wolfsburgfanatic)*

Mk3= boxy cool, simplistic 
Mk4= meh not so much, electrical problems 
Mk5= ok its kinda fem, DSG problems 
mk6= DAMN volkswagen finally figured out what I want


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Icemoc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Icemoc2* »_Looks like an Audi. Love it!

I agree. Stunning, just stunning. Dreams...... AWD, 2.0T, 300+ hp. Now your talking.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Toby16custom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toby16custom* »_
Mk3= boxy cool, simplistic 
Mk4= meh not so much, electrical problems 
Mk5= ok its kinda fem, DSG problems 
mk6= DAMN volkswagen finally figured out what I want 










Jetta
MK1 = A1 charm with a trunk. Good value. A1s are fun but not that great overall. I like the MK1 Jetta but it was not that popular in Europe. Not too difficult to compare the MK1 Jetta to BMW 2002 and 320i except for the larger size BMW and the VW FWD and BMW RWD. Jetta MK1 = B
MK2 = Poor man's BMW E30. First real VW Jetta. Good. Jetta MK2 = B+/A 
MK3 = pedestrian. When the MK3 came out I looked at it and said, "They did everything that everybody asked them to do and it looks so average and uninspired." MK3s have a place in the reliable transportation category but lack any real emotional longevity. I will never forget the magazines dissing the Ventto. The BMW E36 was so much better. Jetta MK3 = C/C- (GLX VR6 = B-)
MK4 = Fixed up many of the issues that the MK3 had. Overall the MK4 is a nice product. At first I found them kinda boring but in a nice way. The MK4 R32 is still one of the greatest VWs. The MK4 Jetta wagon TDI is great too. As for the Bora (note the name change to try to distance this car from the MK3) it is OK but not on par with the BMW 3 (E46) that is getting heavy and way too expensive. Jetta MK4 = B+/A-
MK5 = TOO TALL. What a marshmallow on wheels. Just hate the grille. I think Toyota Corolla every time I see a MK5 Jetta and think what a stupid small minivan when I see the MK5 golf. The Golf nearly killed VW. Major mistake. BMW lost its way at the same time. No real German cars are worth the money or attractive at this point, Oh wait the BMW 335 coupe is nice but very expensive. Jetta is pointless lacks any emotional longevity. Jetta MK5 = C-
MK5.2 = TOO TALL. What a marshmallow on wheels. At least the grille got fixed. From 10 feet away what is the difference between the MK5 and MK5.2 other than the grille? Am I missing the joke? The BMW 335 coupe is still nice but so expensive. Jetta MK5.2 = C+
MK6 --- New Compact Coupe Concept.= YES! The exterior is on par with the best BMW can offer and way better than most of the BMW lineup that is now getting more stupid with the introduction of the X6. Back to the VW, I like the scale of the windows to body. The sculpting makes the MK6 VW Jetta look strong and fit. The creases make the car look lower and less marshmallow like. The interior as shown is too busy (too much surround trim and extra slots or vents) and the white seats with gray "colors" are not great. If I can get a black interior without the silver surrounds on the center console and instrument cluster I am in love. Some how I can't see this car as a Jetta, it is not undesirable like many of others. Jetta MK6 = A+ for exterior. A- for interior. A+ for the coupe! 



_Modified by Doug T at 12:32 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_No one needs a coupe. Coupes are a purchase of the heart.

Yeah? Does a single guy like me need a _four-door sedan?_


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

This new Jetta and the new Volvo S60 are both growing on me!
New Volvo





































Video of new Volvo
http://www.facebook.com/video/...ef=nf


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I want one.. ^^


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

lol the 2011 jetta will look NOTHING like this...
I don't know if this has been posted but...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKYsxFiYqHk
not to mention:
19" rims, 7-spd DSG, LED headlamps...Leather stitched steering wheel? Base: $17,000? All wishful thinking. The base model will have 15" steel wheels, manual, cloth interior, no moonroof, regular headlamps... 
This pictured Jetta will be over $30 grand, esp in 2.0t.. For $30 grand you can get an A4 without settling for a VW made in Mexico. Or tons of other beastly cars (base G37, 328i, c300 for a couple grand more)
Also thinking the 2.0L I4 will be slower than the current 5cyl 170hp 2.5L


_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 9:25 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









I would pay 30 large for this if it was offered in a TDI 4-Motion (dreaming here) or 2.0T 4-Motion. Bye bye Audi








Now we need VWOA to start Euro Delivery options for the consumers....


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_
Now we need VWOA to start Euro Delivery options for the consumers.... 
Ahhh, Jetta=Mexico, do you want Mexican delivery?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (haunted reality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haunted reality* »_Ahhh, Jetta=Mexico, do you want Mexican delivery?

lol no silly.. Euro Delivery=EUROPE
Mexican built Jettas are shipped to Germany for Europe so it's possible.


----------



## webbstarrs (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

how can I get on the list for 1!?


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

Yeah but you could make your base 17K Jetta look just like that for a lot less than 30K. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

Plus the leather seating and prem pck/navigation + hybrid you're looking at a $40,000 JETTA. 
Nobody would buy it
anyway I like the MK5 styling. Even after 4 years it's still one of the better looking models on the road. Every time I see one it's obviously in another league than the corolla/civic. And it's got great performance for a sub $20,000 car. 
I don't have a problem with the chrome grille and think it's adds a bit of style and sophistication to the aesthetic, giving it a classy and sporty look at the same time. Most people don't have a problem with the styling either. 
The ones that hate the MK5 are usually HS kids who got stuck with an old MK4 and are just jealous because the base price of the MK5 is just out of the average HS kid's parent's price range.. The new styling of the jetta/rabbits/golfs have put VW as the best selling car company in the world (surpassing toyota.. for now)


_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 9:49 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_lol the 2011 jetta will look NOTHING like this...
I don't know if this has been posted but...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKYsxFiYqHk
not to mention:
19" rims, 7-spd DSG, LED headlamps...Leather stitched steering wheel? Base: $17,000? All wishful thinking. The base model will have 15" steel wheels, manual, cloth interior, no moonroof, regular headlamps... 
This pictured Jetta will be over $30 grand, esp in 2.0t.. For $30 grand you can get an A4 without settling for a VW made in Mexico. Or tons of other beastly cars (base G37, 328i, c300 for a couple grand more)
Also thinking the 2.0L I4 will be slower than the current 5cyl 170hp 2.5L

Price range on the new Jetta will be from around $17k up to around $27k. No, most models won't have 19" wheels on them. The GLI model will have 18" wheels at a minimum.
Here are the spy photos for comparison:


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (DMS_SLiC)*

lol it's funny I work at a vw dealer and heard nothing about this car from VW. Then I saw it on here first showed it to my boss and today he got an email from VW showing the pics that are on here.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (DMS_SLiC)*

Here is my guess... Jettas come frome Mexico, As of yet (Jamie can confirm or not) Puebla is still not retrofitted to handle building AWD cars, So any potential Jetta R model that shows up would end up being like the Scirocco R, FWD. If we have guesstimated the Golf Rs U.S. price at about $34K+ the FWD Jetta R should be a cool $2k less.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_Here is my guess... Jettas come frome Mexico, As of yet (Jamie can confirm or not) Puebla is still not retrofitted to handle building AWD cars, So any potential Jetta R model that shows up would end up being like the Scirocco R, FWD. If we have guesstimated the Golf Rs U.S. price at about $34K+ the FWD Jetta R should be a cool $2k less.

The Jetta V is built with AWD for the European market out of Mexico. Initially AWD won't be an option on the Jetta VI, but if the new model sells fairly well in Germany then AWD could be a possibility down the road. 
- jamie


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice post
if you watch the youtube vid i posted you can see the interior of that MK6 is the same looking at the current MK5
nothing as nice as the hybrid coupe concept interior.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The Jetta V is built with AWD for the European market out of Mexico. Initially AWD won't be an option on the Jetta VI, but if the new model sells fairly well in Germany then AWD could be a possibility down the road. 
- jamie

Jamie,
I don't see 4-motion as an option on Volkswagen.de for the Jetta unless other markets differ? I know that the previous Jetta MKIV did come in 4-Motion.
http://cc5.volkswagen.de/cc5/c...=clc2


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Jetta V is built with AWD for the European market out of Mexico. - jamie

Well this is good news then, If Mexico now has the capability of building AWD cars then specialty cars like a Golf R or Jetta R might have an easier (less expensive for VW) path to the U.S. market.
any word on the Bluesport?


----------



## knapster2k (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

Sorry Northsea Green MKV, but you are simply wrong. The Jetta will certainly not cost $30k +, you're just pulling numbers out of the air. Another thing is that the MKV generation did not surpass Toyota. Volkswagen Group sold 6.2 million cars in 2009, Toyota sold 6.6 million. You should know about the 2018 plan.
And a note about spyphotos: Do you think those test vehicles are final production cars? No. Test cars are for testing, we designate a test car and departments request certain parts to be tested, such as new configurations for the exhaust system, and the car is driven and data and parts sent back. Why would they install the expensive new dashboard and interior for a car that is getting beaten to hell and then cut into pieces after the test? Makes more economical sense to install an old interior from left over parts.
Orly22: VW internal communication does not release any pictures before releasing to the general public.
gizmopop: As far as I've heard, the Bluesport project has been cancelled


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_
Jamie,
I don't see 4-motion as an option on Volkswagen.de for the Jetta unless other markets differ? I know that the previous Jetta MKIV did come in 4-Motion.
http://cc5.volkswagen.de/cc5/c...=clc2


Sorry, I meant the Golf Estate/Jetta Sportwagen which is made at the same factory.
As for the BlueSport Stefan Jacoby said it is not dead and still being looked at. There are rumors circulating that Porsche may show a concept utilizing some of the Blue Sport components. If VW, Audi and Porsche utilize the architecture, then there may be enough cost savings to make it happen.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Sorry, I meant the Golf Estate/Jetta Sportwagen which is made at the same factory.
As for the BlueSport Stefan Jacoby said it is not dead and still being looked at. There are rumors circulating that Porsche may show a concept utilizing some of the Blue Sport components. If VW, Audi and Porsche utilize the architecture, then there may be enough cost savings to make it happen.

No worries.. Thanks for clearing that up though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (knapster2k)*

Oh I guess that makes sense. cause then you'd have hundreds of leaked photos on the net coming from the dealers. I guess that would hurt the press release for a new concept.


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (orly22)*

People would make constant threads of "The Next Corrado" Im surprised no one has voted this one as the next C


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (knapster2k)*

No I doubt I'm wrong. There is NO WAY for a Jetta with that trim level to be less than $28-30k considering a 2010 Jetta with similar specs comes out to about $26,000 SEL w/18" rims and that doesn't include HIDs, LED's or many of the other things that are shown with the 2011 rendering. Not to mention the fake leatherette upgrade to real calfskin. 
At base level trim you can expect the front end of the jetta to look like this the way the golf looks now. I doubt we'll be seeing that A4 style jetta any time soon. Unless it's the new Passat, then I could see it happening. 








If anyone thinks they can get the set up in the rendering for $17-20k keep dreaming it will never happen. They have so much production costs that it's not possible. A lot of those options definitely won't end up making it in the final assembly. It's a concept car for a reason. 
If you think i'm pulling numbers out of "thin air" go have a look at vw.com and configure a SEL or GLI, which has a 2.0T, leather seats, 18" rims HIDs... I could see this new standard jetta with an upgraded 2.0T having the same specs as a GLI if not better, which would explain why the GLI is being discontinued for a while and why the jetta would begin at it's price point with all the bells and whistles. 
If you go with the $17-$20k configuration it will be missing so much great stuff it's not even going to be funny. 
Now there is the issue of who will buy an A4 if the new Jetta has the same specs for $6-10k less. Or if the new jetta does end up costing in the upper 20s then who would buy it when you can get an A4 status upgrade for only 2-3g more.
I see many people driving CCs that I know they paid $32-$35g for and I wonder who would buy that over an A4 or 328i considering Audi/BMW are legendary. 


_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 1:49 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

It has been standard operating procedure for the other manufacturers to load the hybribs to the hilt to make it easier to swallow the more expensive engine setup. So to see the concept fully loaded is no surprise nor would it seem out of line to offer a hybrid like this over $30k. If we take that picture and back down the price, we may be looking at a TDI around 28-29 and the base model around 20.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_Plus the leather seating and prem pck/navigation + hybrid you're looking at a $40,000 JETTA. 
Nobody would buy it
anyway I like the MK5 styling. Even after 4 years it's still one of the better looking models on the road. Every time I see one it's obviously in another league than the corolla/civic. And it's got great performance for a sub $20,000 car. 
I don't have a problem with the chrome grille and think it's adds a bit of style and sophistication to the aesthetic, giving it a classy and sporty look at the same time. Most people don't have a problem with the styling either. 
The ones that hate the MK5 are usually HS kids who got stuck with an old MK4 and are just jealous because the base price of the MK5 is just out of the average HS kid's parent's price range.. The new styling of the jetta/rabbits/golfs have put VW as the best selling car company in the world (surpassing toyota.. for now)

_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 9:49 AM 1-14-2010_

What I think was lost on the MK5 Jetta, and is recaptured on the MK6 Jetta, is the Autobahn and touring car heritage that most of us guys that graduated form high school over 30 years ago found distinctive to German cars in the 80s and 90s (not the VW MK3 however). The link to racing and Autobahn top end driving gives the “German car” sole. The MK5 Jetta has some good advances for the A platform however the body style, lack of definition between the wheel well and window seal (belt line), the roof height and exterior details/ proportions communicate a disconnection from the German touring car or sport heritage that sets most good German cars apart from offerings form Toyota (consumer driving appliance company). By definition Toyota is the consumer standard or center mark to measure all cars. If Toyota offers a great product it razes the consumer expectations of the center mark. The MK5 falls into the non enthusiasts consumer appliance category because the Toyota Corolla is not very different from the Jetta. From the MK5 owner’s perspective the MK5 is better than a Corolla but the perception that we have (folks in traffic driving real German formula heritage cars) is that the MK5 is no different from a Corolla. The last ten years has been very disappointing for the most part. Most cars are designed to survive crashes, elevate the passengers seating position and prevent the driver from driving the car. Fun is lost! The MK5 is heavy and looks it. The MK6 Jetta looks strong, not FAT dopey and lazy like the MK5 Jetta. The MK6 sets it self apart because it communicates German touring car strength and or sport heritage. That makes the MK6 Jetta look like a fun to drive car. If I drove the MK6 I would not have to apologies for its lack of sophistication or explain that it is cool to most everyone outside of an enthusiast group.


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (Doug T)*

What are your thoughts on the Passat or CC? 
I've seen corollas, they have a fisher price interior and completely lack the luxury of a Jetta. While Jetta isn't a luxury car you'd be hard pressed to find a $20,000 compact with the same level of interior quality or handling. 
Since I can't compare the MK5 to the MK1/2 I have no clue what you enthusiasts are saying but looking over the specs on wiki I can't see why anyone would say it's inferior unless they are driven completely by nostalgia. I see the MK1/2 pics and it looks like a soap box with 80hp. Why would I want VWto recreate that? 
I test drove an A4 recently and it was marginally more of an upgrade than my jetta. I really couldn't believe it. The A4 looks like a fun car to drive but it really isn't. 


_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 2:35 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_No I doubt I'm wrong. There is NO WAY for a Jetta with that trim level to be less than $28-30k considering a 2010 Jetta with similar specs comes out to about $26,000 SEL w/18" rims and that doesn't include HIDs, LED's or many of the other things that are shown with the 2011 rendering. Not to mention the fake leatherette upgrade to real calfskin. 
At base level trim you can expect the front end of the jetta to look like this the way the golf looks now. I doubt we'll be seeing that A4 style jetta any time soon. Unless it's the new Passat, then I could see it happening. 
If anyone thinks they can get the set up in the rendering for $17-20k keep dreaming it will never happen. They have so much production costs that it's not possible. A lot of those options definitely won't end up making it in the final assembly. It's a concept car for a reason. 
If you think i'm pulling numbers out of "thin air" go have a look at vw.com and configure a SEL or GLI, which has a 2.0T, leather seats, 18" rims HIDs... I could see this new standard jetta with an upgraded 2.0T having the same specs as a GLI if not better, which would explain why the GLI is being discontinued for a while and why the jetta would begin at it's price point with all the bells and whistles. 
If you go with the $17-$20k configuration it will be missing so much great stuff it's not even going to be funny. 
Now there is the issue of who will buy an A4 if the new Jetta has the same specs for $6-10k less. Or if the new jetta does end up costing in the upper 20s then who would buy it when you can get an A4 status upgrade for only 2-3g more.
I see many people driving CCs that I know they paid $32-$35g for and I wonder who would buy that over an A4 or 328i considering Audi/BMW are legendary. 

I attached a photo below about the interior below. Inset is the spy photo interior. The spy car is a base model car (and a test mule as well) with no interior trim inserts (all painted flat black), base climate controls, base steering wheel and more. However if you look at the dash sections you can see that they are both the same design. The vents are different on the base model car and the concept had some kind of very large nav screen, but otherwise it is all there. Even the A4 style Jetta front end.
That said I don't think anyone here is thinking they would get what's pictured on the concept car for $17k. In fact quite a few people have said that if it were priced between $25k and $30k they would buy it. The base level Jetta will start at $17k and go up to about $26k. The concept *is* what the actual Jetta will look like. Yes the front bumper will be a little different depending on trim level, but it isn't far off.
Pricing of the new model is going down. Remember this car is still utilizing largely the same components that it is already using in a newer package. The investment is already largely there outside of new sheetmetal. 
Hear me now. Listen to me later.


----------



## g60love (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

In 3 words: IT'S ABOUT TIME! The reasons to build this coupe are extensive... Not since my Corrado has VW come out with a product so hot! It looks as tho this embodies more of what that car was then the current Scirocco. Would it be too much to hope my order sheet has a ballsy R32/6 edition???? I have patience VW. DO IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_What are your thoughts on the Passat or CC? 
I've seen corollas, they have a fisher price interior and completely lack the luxury of a Jetta. While Jetta isn't a luxury car you'd be hard pressed to find a $20,000 compact with the same level of interior quality or handling. 
Since I can't compare the MK5 to the MK1/2 I have no clue what you enthusiasts are saying but looking over the specs on wiki I can't see why anyone would say it's inferior unless they are driven completely by nostalgia. I see the MK1/2 pics and it looks like a soap box with 80hp. Why would I want VWto recreate that? 
I test drove an A4 recently and it was marginally more of an upgrade than my jetta. I really couldn't believe it. The A4 looks like a fun car to drive but it really isn't. 

_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 2:35 PM 1-14-2010_

1: dont knock the CC, its the only car still carrying on the VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , yea its the same price range as a A4 but the styling, interion, and performance are all diff. i test drove the vr6 4 motion CC when it first came out and its AMAZING. so open mouth and insert foot because the cc goes back to that mk1/mk2 spirit if nothing else, that car drives like a dream on the highway and moves like a raped date
2: yes audi and bmw are "legendary" but lets not forget that VW owns Audi, and well bmw is bmw, the perpetual yuppy car (no offence to any bmw drivers that rnt yuppys) and i for one am not a yuppy (although im pretty sure you are) so it comes down again to audi a4 or vw cc, and honestly, the cc is by far the more elegant car. and thats what it was desighned to be! an elegang, powerful, touring vehical that reinstilled the joy of driving to the owner while maintaing luxury at an affordable price, and thats exactly what it doese. the a4 is more of your low end sports car. call it an audi jetta, cuz in the end it is just a jetta with a fancy suit ( and no electrical problems lol). yea its powerful and yea it got a real nice interior, but at what cost. by the time your done upgrading this and that its out of the price range of VW. so how your comparing two cars that are completly different is beyond me. yea they cross over the same price range but any other comparison other than that is like comparing donavin mcnab to dan marino... sorry, it just doesnt work.... so now that youve been made to look like an ass twice just stick your tail between your legs and go home and lick your wounds. dont worry, we dont hate you or anything, its just sometimes you have to beat smarts into people










_Modified by VR6bangin at 5:42 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## that1guy (Dec 4, 2004)

if they make this in a coupe, my girlfriend said she will never buy another Lexus again.


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6bangin)*

The design is certainly easy on the eyes.
But, I'm not going to rush down the road to buying a new VW this time. I have owned mk1's, mk2's, and mk3's...all were generally solid cars, which were fun to drive and relatively inexpensive to maintain. However, owning a mk4 has turned me off so much to VW, that I've just about written them off. My GLI has been nothing short of a thorn in my side since I bought it. Most of this I attribute to poor design and poor build quality. As a result, I've spent thousands of dollars to fix a car that hasn't yet passed 70,000 miles. I would be more forgiving about this if VWOA would stand by their product. But, they generally haven't. And I've been stuck footing the bill...while VWOA thumbs their nose at me, lauging all the way to the bank.
Some say that VW has changed for the better since the mk4. Maybe they have, but I'm not convinced. The bottom line is, it's going to take a lot more than some pretty pictures to get me warmed up to buying another Volkswagen.


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (VR6bangin)*

laughing out loud
a VR6 CC is *$40 grand* for $40 grand you can buy a real racing legend (335i, A4 quattro) not an imitation. 

_Quote »_while maintaing luxury at an *affordable price*, and thats exactly what it doese. the a4 is more of your low end sports car. *call it an audi jetta, cuz in the end it is just a jetta with a fancy suit* ( and no electrical problems lol). yea its powerful and yea it got a real nice interior, but at what cost. by the time your done upgrading this and that its out of the price range of VW. *so how your comparing two cars that are completly different is beyond me.*...sorry, it just doesnt work.... so now that* youve been made to look like an ass twice just stick your tail between your legs and go home and lick your wounds.*

The only ass here is you. Nothing you said makes any sense. You said yourself the audi is a "jetta with a fancy suit" then you ask me why I am comparing two cars that are completely different? lol









_Quote »_moves like a raped date

you know a lot about stuff like that..? psycho.










_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 7:18 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_What are your thoughts on the Passat or CC? 
I've seen corollas, they have a fisher price interior and completely lack the luxury of a Jetta. While Jetta isn't a luxury car you'd be hard pressed to find a $20,000 compact with the same level of interior quality or handling. 
Since I can't compare the MK5 to the MK1/2 I have no clue what you enthusiasts are saying but looking over the specs on wiki I can't see why anyone would say it's inferior unless they are driven completely by nostalgia. I see the MK1/2 pics and it looks like a soap box with 80hp. Why would I want VWto recreate that? 
I test drove an A4 recently and it was marginally more of an upgrade than my jetta. I really couldn't believe it. The A4 looks like a fun car to drive but it really isn't. 

_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 2:35 PM 1-14-2010_

I know my review of the MK5 is not what every MK5 owner wants to see. What I point out is good information for VW to take notes of. I would like to see VW win the game and provide the best in class product. I think the MK6 Jetta has a chance of becoming the respected car I will want to see on the road and I want to drive. Defending the MK5 is pointless now that the MK6 is on its way and will charm North America. 
About your question:
The CC is what I think the Passat should be. I like the CC! The latest Passat is overstuffed and has the chrome front I don’t like. The big and tall Passat is just not for me. I had an older Passat, I worked on several B5s and I can say outside of the wagon I am not interested. The B5 looked good. The CC is a step in the correct direction. 
MK5 v.s. My money:
It is very important to understand that when older cars are referred as good it is to be understood that the “good” is relative to the time period that the cars was offered. Some cars are great like the BMW E36. The E36 still looks good today and has a perfect balance of function and fun. The E36 M3 is one of the best “German” sport touring cars ever produced in “mass” production. That is not to say it is the best made or the fastest or the most luxurious. It defines the category of German sports touring sedan. If I were shopping for a 4 door sedan I would have to consider the E36 as a competitor to the MK5 Jetta. I could get an E36 M3 for less than a new MK5 Jetta. The E36 M3 is way more fun to drive. The E36 is way more attractive and gets more respect in traffic. 
Compare the MK6 Jetta to the used E36. Same good feeling overall but the VW is not RWD.
Compare the MK5 Jetta to the used E36. Not in the same league. M3 wins hands down.
Compare the MK5 Jetta to the Toyota Corolla. Same league.
Is the MK5 nicer than the Corolla? Yes but only on the inside. It is like having nice lining (on the inside) of a jacket that makes you look like the Michelin man. Sure you are worm and comfortable but we see the outside as, well fat.


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think a lot of people here think they see this new jetta and expect it to be around $20g. The article even says "17g" to throw a lot of people off. It's a classic "starting at $17g well equipped for $27g *as shown $37g". 
People buy jettas because they're historically cheap cars. They assume if this is a jetta it too will be cheap but that's not going to be the case. Not a jetta that's fully equipped like the one from the render/auto show and certainly not a coupe. If this car was called the passat then people wouldn't be that excited because they know the passat starts at $27g and the current passat is pretty fly and this one isn't much better looking than the current passat/cc. In other words it's a great looking car when you sit back and ask if you can own one for under $20g but if it ends up costing upwards of $30g for all those nice options then it puts things into perspective. Pics of that car with 15" steel wheels, w/o low profile tires, cloth seats, standard headlamps/std bumper would make it look like a totally different car. 
Plus the passat/cc is out of the price point of most people willing to buy one. Sure a few people said they'd pay $30 grand for one because they're big VW fans and because of new car hype when it comes down to it not many people want to spend $30 grand on a jetta and probably never will. 


_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 7:37 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

hey dougt considering the corolla with the same options as an Mk5 is the about the same price I don't see how that's an insult. The corolla isn't a $12,000 car or anything. Also I'm not sure but the corolla doesn't have independent rear suspension or a 6 spd DSG and it has 138hp I4 4spd so it doesn't perform nearly as well as the MK5. 
as for buying a used m3 I have this argument with a lot of people. A n 8 year old M3 will be cheaper than a new jetta but you can't compare a used car to a new one or the problems that come with fixing a german import that has 80,000 miles. (I hear m3 brakes will cost $1000 alone)




_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 7:28 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_hey dougt considering the corolla with the same options as an Mk5 is the about the same price I don't see how that's an insult. The corolla isn't a $12,000 car or anything. 

(BTW I am not trying to put you down personally)
Great point if your unit of measure is influenced by Consumer reports for average non thinking appliance buyers. A German car is supposed to be a real driver's car. Have you ever driven a car in Germany or a race track? I have and I can tell you that Germans are way more aggressive drivers than most North Americans. The left lane requires respect and you are toast on the Nuremberg ring if you don't have a good car and the skill to drive it. The Corolla has nearly no respect in Germany. It lacks the German touring car DNA.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_hey
as for buying a used m3 I have this argument with a lot of people. A n 8 year old M3 will be cheaper than a new jetta but you can't compare a used car to a new one or the problems that come with fixing a german import that has 80,000 miles. (I hear m3 brakes will cost $1000 alone)
_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 7:28 PM 1-14-2010_

It all depends on your skill and time. I know of several E36 M3s that are raced on the track and the drivers have less in them than a new Jetta. True it takes time and skill to save money. I see your point about the new car clearly. I have 5 cars now and some are 30 years old with 200K but run very strong.


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (Doug T)*

so germans are ignorant. Same like the americans who only drive ford or chevy and won't touch german/japanese because of WWII. 
like i said the corolla has ~130hp the MK5 has 170. I doubt either of them get much respect by german "drivers" who drive recklessly on track/autobahn and need 300hp cars. 
EDIT: I have thought about buying a 5 or 6 year old $20,000 AMG 55/m3 several times but I would have to be a fool to do it without knowing how to fix cars. Sure i'd get mad reps but it would cost thousands once I started to run into problems. 


_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 8:33 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_
EDIT: I have thought about buying a 5 or 6 year old $20,000 AMG 55/m3 several times but I would have to be a fool to do it without knowing how to fix cars. Sure i'd get mad reps but it would cost thousands once I started to run into problems. 

_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 7:44 PM 1-14-2010_

Yep! You have to be a car guy with skill and tools to play when you have a cool toy that is not under warranty.


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_you can't compare a used car to a new one or the problems that come with fixing a german import that has 80,000 miles. (I hear m3 brakes will cost $1000 alone)

Why not?
With this example, the VW would have a higher monthly payment, but less repair cost because of the warranty.
The BMW payment would be less monthly, but probably would cost more to maintain because of mileage and lack of warranty.
What's wrong with making a comparison like that?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_I think a lot of people here think they see this new jetta and expect it to be around $20g. The article even says "17g" to throw a lot of people off. It's a classic "starting at $17g well equipped for $27g *as shown $37g". 
People buy jettas because they're historically cheap cars. They assume if this is a jetta it too will be cheap but that's not going to be the case. Not a jetta that's fully equipped like the one from the render/auto show and certainly not a coupe. If this car was called the passat then people wouldn't be that excited because they know the passat starts at $27g and the current passat is pretty fly and this one isn't much better looking than the current passat/cc. In other words it's a great looking car when you sit back and ask if you can own one for under $20g but if it ends up costing upwards of $30g for all those nice options then it puts things into perspective. Pics of that car with 15" steel wheels, w/o low profile tires, cloth seats, standard headlamps/std bumper would make it look like a totally different car. 
Plus the passat/cc is out of the price point of most people willing to buy one. Sure a few people said they'd pay $30 grand for one because they're big VW fans and because of new car hype when it comes down to it not many people want to spend $30 grand on a jetta and probably never will. 

_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 7:37 PM 1-14-2010_

I've put it out there black and white and you want to ignore it to support your opinion. I'm not sure what else I can say.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ I'm not sure what else I can say.









I know,,,,, Lets get back on topic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The MK6 Jetta looks fantastic.


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is the MKVI Jetta only suppose to be in production for three years?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (PUMA4kicks)*

This is a quick hack job at a smaller coupe that would fit the new family styling.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Doug T)*

This^ lol if VW made a corrado-esque looking jetta coupe, omg. jizz in my pants. all day.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_This^ .......if VW made a corrado-esque looking jetta coupe, omg. jizz in my pants. all day.

Kinda cool.....


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nice hatch but it's no coupe.


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_
Since I can't compare the MK5 to the MK1/2 I have no clue what you enthusiasts are saying... I see the MK1/2 pics and it looks like a soap box with 80hp. Why would I want VWto recreate that? 


This is where people started to realize you have no idea what you are talking about. You haven't owned and appreciated where VW came from, all you did was buy a newer VW and now feel the need to comment all over this thread.
The new Mk6 concept is a beautiful car that looks to put VW into the right place among all the car companies. The car company that makes cars for the people. Affordable, easy on the eye, and fun to drive.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

The way I see it (and see my sig if you disagree) is that VW is trying to make a car with MASS appeal. They aren't making the Jetta to be a pure enthusiast sports car, they never have. Take a look around at who the average VW driver is, they aren't overly concerned with 0-60 times, whether or not their car has 18 inch rims on it or HID or LED lighting, how low the roof line is or how the trunk lines look, etc. They are looking for a stylish car that has a reputation for overall reliability (OK, so yeah, the reliability is a bit of a contentious issue - but I would argue that overall VW has a decent reputation), fuel economy, and generally comes at a good price point for a nicely equipped base model - all things that the Jetta (and Golf) generally offer. I've got an 03 Jetta and an 04 Corolla (since the Corolla was brought up). The Jetta was a bit more than the Corolla (was close to $15K) and neither one has given us any real problems. However, like has been said, you can't even begin to compare the interior or exterior styling of my VW to the Toyota, not even close. I'd happily spend a few thousand more for another VW over Toyota for those reasons.
I think that considering that the actual production model will probably be at a decent price range for a base model, coupled with hybrid technology for fuel economy, VW will have another winner and I predict they'll sell like hotcakes. The enthusiasts will always complain about the small stuff and like I always say, you want a sports car, go out and buy a sports car, not a Volkswagen


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

New video is up 
_ New Compact Coupé - Auto Show Detroit 2010_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...gdata 


_Modified by quailallstar at 10:44 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MeineFolks'wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeineFolks’wagen* »_The way I see it (and see my sig if you disagree) is that VW is trying to make a car with MASS appeal. They aren't making the Jetta to be a pure enthusiast sports car, they never have. Take a look around at who the average VW driver is, they aren't overly concerned with 0-60 times, whether or not their car has 18 inch rims on it or HID or LED lighting, how low the roof line is or how the trunk lines look, etc. They are looking for a stylish car that has a reputation for overall reliability (OK, so yeah, the reliability is a bit of a contentious issue - but I would argue that overall VW has a decent reputation), fuel economy, and generally comes at a good price point for a nicely equipped base model - all things that the Jetta (and Golf) generally offer. I've got an 03 Jetta and an 04 Corolla (since the Corolla was brought up). The Jetta was a bit more than the Corolla (was close to $15K) and neither one has given us any real problems. However, like has been said, you can't even begin to compare the interior or exterior styling of my VW to the Toyota, not even close. I'd happily spend a few thousand more for another VW over Toyota for those reasons.
I think that considering that the actual production model will probably be at a decent price range for a base model, coupled with hybrid technology for fuel economy, VW will have another winner and I predict they'll sell like hotcakes. The enthusiasts will always complain about the small stuff and like I always say, you want a sports car, go out and buy a sports car, not a Volkswagen









Sorry to disappoint you but I agree with you. 
The only thing I will add is that a person who is attracted to the MK6 Jetta will see it as an affordable MB, BMW or Audi. They will smile with style.








OK what green car has more class and style?


















_Modified by Doug T at 7:58 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
OK what has more class?

















VOLKSWAGEN








I don't like golf carts... They belong on the golf course and off our roads







I laugh every time I see people driving those carts on the road...


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*

Pick the green car that has more class and style?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*

Pick the green car that has more class and style?


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Simply stunning car. Looking forward to the fastback or station wagon version. Lots of exciting new cars coming this year. It's about damn time.


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

hmmmphh!!!








VW..you guys are messed up!!
how am i gonna be back on GTi..if you guys kept creating this??


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (quailallstar)*

wow, that's a very slick vid VW put together. 
Maybe this looks like an audi because the head designer from audi has moved over to VW, to fix things. I think. 
Any word on how big a crowd this car got at the show?



_Modified by Varooom at 12:06 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

























After owning Mk1 and Mk3 Jettas and now a Mk4 Wagon, I have been overall satisfied with my experiance with VW but totally disliked the styling of the Mk5.







I was satisfied to keep my current car as a secondary car and, due to my growing family needs, buy a new Caravan.







But now VW calls into question if I should replace my Mk5 Wagon with one of these coupes, should they produce one at a reasonable price.







The concept is simply amazing and should the production vehicle retain the lines of this car, it will be hard to pass up.







I emplore VW to not produce this vehicle as I know I will not be able to afford 2 new vehicles.















EDIT: To those looking to a new Wagon version, they just gave the current a facelift so I would not expect a new one for a few years.










_Modified by JETwagen at 3:51 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_
Now there is the issue of who will buy an A4 if the new Jetta has the same specs for $6-10k less. Or if the new jetta does end up costing in the upper 20s then who would buy it when you can get an A4 status upgrade for only 2-3g more.


This has always been the relation between a loaded Jetta and the base A4, a few grand separates them(although in the case of the MKV Jetta GLI fully loaded and the base FWD A4 the price difference is less than a grand).
The one thing that the Audi consistently offers in the U.S. vs the Jetta is AWD. For some that is reason enough to pick it over the Jetta. In the Jetta's corner, you are going to get alot more equipment for the price vs the A4 (optioned equivalently, the A4 is going to be alot more).

_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_ I see many people driving CCs that I know they paid $32-$35g for and I wonder who would buy that over an A4 or 328i considering Audi/BMW are legendary. 


Well the CC starts at $27K+ so not all of them went for $32g+. At $35gs you are getting more options in the CC than in the A4 and the 328. It is also a larger car than either the A4 or the 328, (the 3 series is Jetta sized, the A4 is a little bigger than either).
People do not always buy the car with the more prestigious badge.


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (djshortbus1.8T)*


_Quote »_*This is where people started to realize you have no idea what you are talking about. You haven't owned and appreciated where VW came from, all you did was buy a newer VW and now feel the need to comment all over this thread.*
The new Mk6 concept is a beautiful car that looks to put VW into the right place among all the car companies. The car company that makes cars for the people. Affordable, easy on the eye, and fun to drive.

I don't need to appreciate what VW did 30 years ago to appreciate them today. 
That's right, I own an MK5 and it's way better than any VW before it. There is no question that an MK5 gets considerably higher reviews than it's predecessor which was also a step up from previous reiterations and so on. 
You think because you owned VWs since 1990 that makes you an expert, well, it doesn't. And since I own an MK5 I have just as much right to comment all over this thread as much as I please, If anything anyone who owns an MK5 has more right than someone who drives a '92 golf,ok? 
Now lets take ignorance out of the equation and have a look at what _professionals_ think. 

_Quote »_*Critics usually found the fourth generation acceptable*. The car was praised for its adequate handling as well as a moderatley comfortable ride.[60] *Other reviewers noted the car to be an ugly and somewhat expensive choice in the compact car segment, some simply referred to it a golf with a boot on the back added as a last minuite addition.[61] However, some complaints were made that the back seat lacked adequate room for two adults.*[62] Also, some found the cushion was too firm. The interior of the car was praised for the high level of fit, however it was noted to* be quite bland, sparsley equipped and uninspiring.*[63] New in this generation was Volkswagen's signature blue and red instrument lighting which became standard across the lineup in 1999. The placement of the climate controls low on the console was also met with some criticism. Flimsy cupholders were placed directly above the stereo, thus obscuring vision of the stereo LCD. However, this problem was rectified on later Mk4 models, it was also not a very large problem as not many boras had climate control fitted as it was an expensive extra.
*The earlier models have a few quality control issues, as a number of owners reported windows falling into the doors, electrical problems, and emissions system defects.*[64][65] The fourth generation takes approximately 52 hours per vehicle to assemble in the Puebla factory.[66] In contrast, General Motors Spring Hill Assembly Plant took approximately 18 hours to build a Saturn Ion, a car similar in size to the Mk4.


_Quote »_*The fifth generation has received generally positive reviews. *Nevertheless, some critics have complained that the car lost some of its distinctive European character with the redesign.[104] *Most reviewers found the ride to be firm and well controlled*, but not always as forgiving as the previous generation. *Handling was a strong point, with quick and precise steering and minimal body roll. Fit and finish received excellent marks, with reviewers noting the car felt very upscale.[105] The front seats were firm but well liked, and the rear seat was roomy, in contrast to the cramped quarters in the fourth generation. Controls and displays were generally good.[106] Reviewers were particularly impressed with the "Sportline" models (known as the GLI in North America). Equipped with sport seats, a firmer suspension lowered by 15 millimetres (0.59 in), and low profile tyres, critics praised the excellent handling that was an improvement over the already good performance on the standard model.[107] Additionally, the 2.0 Turbo FSI engine also won commendation for its high power figures, smooth operation, and low fuel consumption.[108] Along with its hatchback brethren, the fifth generation ranks among the top cars on the market in independent reviews of resale value.[109]*
Although improved over the fourth generation, the Mark 5 still takes over 42 hours to assemble at the factory in Mexico.[66] Part of this disparity is blamed on the switch to the more complex independent rear suspension. Volkswagen has publicly stated its discontent over the excessive assembly time, and pledged to streamline manufacturing in the next generation of A platform cars.[110] In the interim, Volkswagen de México is making a concerted effort to further increase productivity at the plant, by consulting outside experts from Toyota and other Japanese companies.[75] By implementing many lean manufacturing principles and techniques, a goal has been set to increase productivity levels at the factory by 30% or more in the coming years.

As you can see the MK5 was a huge step in the right direction by VW. All you are showing by saying that the MK1/2 was the "soul" of VW is like saying Led Zeppelin is the best band of all time. Nobody in today's generation would agree. Just like I would never agree a VW from 1980 has anything on the cars being made today. "fun to drive" is a blanket statement. Quit being so ignorant. And.. get over yourself. Do you seriously want to compare a VW (or any car) from 1990 to the ones being made today? It's no competition.. 
Do you seriously believe that if VW lowered and widened the MK6 a few inches and removed the chrome grille and added a sports ground kit it's going to be suddenly "more fun to drive"? Highly unlikely. I wouldn't be surprised if it handles just like the MK5..as to be expected. 
From the youtube spy video I posted, the MK6 still looks like a "marshmellow" on wheels with a facelift. The coupe may be another story. 



_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 3:12 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

Please take your own advise..
"Quit being so ignorant. And.. get over yourself".
Btw...the NCC looks stunning!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (DMS_SLiC)*

at least I'm posting wiki facts unlike guys who just post ignorance and pure fanboyism..which is ironic since a lot of you rank on the styling of the MK5 and brushed VW off your list of "enthusiast" vehicles.. now you're all frothing at the mouth when they come up with this A4 styled coupe.


----------



## rommel999 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

uhhhhh, VW messed up. Why were the dancers male? Car is nice.


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (rommel999)*

*that youtube vid advert is lulz*
am I buying a Wii or a VW? I can't tell anymore.


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_
I don't need to appreciate what VW did 30 years ago to appreciate them today. 
That's right, I own an MK5 and it's way better than any VW before it. There is no question that an MK5 gets considerably higher reviews than it's predecessor which was also a step up from previous reiterations and so on. 
You think because you owned VWs since 1990 that makes you an expert, well, it doesn't. And since I own an MK5 I have just as much right to comment all over this thread as much as I please, If anything anyone who owns an MK5 has more right than someone who drives a '92 golf,ok? 
Now lets take ignorance out of the equation...



Thank you for sharing your opinion.
I never claimed to be an expert, and to clarify I drive a 92 golf because I want to. It is everything I want and need. I also have a MK4 that I have owned since new which hasn't had a single problem other then routine maintenance.
/rant
Now back to the NCC:


----------



## rduquet (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

THIS IS WHAT I WANT FROM VW! I would love to have one with the unseen GLI Package. I want a GLI that is as fast as the GTI. WHY NOT? I don't want a little race car that looks like a shoe with wheels on it!
Untill I see one I will keep my 2004 VR6 GLI.
rduquet









_Modified by rduquet at 5:07 PM 1-15-2010_


_Modified by rduquet at 5:08 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## unixgolf (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

If made in Germany with 200HP/hybrid & 4 Motion, I'm in!
Beautiful looking car, a lot like the A5 ;-)


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (unixgolf)*

They did something right!








Still waiting for the 4Motion option.


----------



## 83mk1GTI (Aug 1, 2002)

I love this car! VW should build this coupe. Although I'd buy it as a 4 dr or a 2 dr, this looks stunning & the size sounds about right for me. If VW can make a coupe that's a little lighter than the current gen, which is great for performance & fuel milage, at least give an option for a slightly stiffer sport suspension then this car would be #1 on my list. 
Even as is though, I think they have a homerun with this one.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_This car was the shiznit! still want it 









And it can be yours..
Without reading all 9 pages (sorry if this a repost)
I know the current owner of Project-X. Nate is a super standup guy.
(Car originally purchased by Chris Longo in Dayton from 1552)
As far as I know car is still forsale in the Dayton, Ohio area:
http://www.swov.org/forum/inde...ect+x 









A+++ on the new Jetta Coupe if VW ever brings it








(IMO: the 4dr is better looking then the new A4)


_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 10:22 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know if this was addressed but how do you guys know the NCS is the new Jetta? I heard that VW is going to offer a "new compact" in between the Jetta and CC. 
We all can see that car is way too nice to be a Jetta, right. That coupe has to be a standalone model. 
When I first heard about the EOS I thought it was going to be the new Cabrio with an MSRP of around $18-24,000 like the 2002 models that were well equipped but it turned out to be around $32-35 grand!
Anyway if the Jetta turns out looking like this.. which all signs point to yes, do you still want it? 
















or does it still look big, heavy and boring? 
if you look closely at the camouflage you can see the fog lights and grille coming through just like in the above rendering. 


_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 8:40 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_I don't know if this was addressed but how do you guys know the NCS is the new Jetta? I heard that VW is going to offer a "new compact" in between the Jetta and CC. 
We all can see that car is way too nice to be a Jetta, right. That coupe has to be a standalone model. 
Anyway if the Jetta turns out looking like this.. which all signs point to yes, do you still want it? 











This is an early test prototype of the of the NCS (New Compact Sedan). The NCS "is" the MKVI Jetta and has been confirmed by the president of VWOA in several interviews recently. It will be built at the Pueblo, Mexico facility and is expected to go on sale in the fall of 2010 as a 2011 model. It is expected to be very similar to the NCC (New Compact Coupe) that was presented at the 2010 Detroit Auto Show this week. However, it will not be merely a 4-door version of the presented NCC. According to this IndsideLine article posted a few days ago http://www.insideline.com/volk....html , and close examination of all the spy shots here http://www.autoblog.com/galler...l/#16, the NCS will have a slightly more of an overall upright glass housing with more front windshield angle, less sporty more oval roofline, more rear glass angle and a more horiz, less sloped trunk. Other things noticed from the spy pics were round door handles, no integrated rear lip spoiler, and oval shaped geometry in top portion of rear lights instead of angled. Overall, though the NCS will likely resemble NCC in the same way, the BMW 3 series sedans resemble the coupes or an A4 resembles an A5.


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_








or does it still look big, heavy and boring? 


This is a MV5 Jetta with a Golf TDI front end and door handles photoshopped on. It is not what the MKVI Jetta (aka NCS) will look like.











_Modified by davidch at 5:46 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

I think the coupe idea was great. Its always nice to have variety and this model is indeed hot! As far as I know, VW has been reaching out to their grey areas, and this coupe model is certainly a good way to start.


----------



## boatdog (May 19, 2004)

Like a baby S5


----------



## jetta2002silver (Feb 28, 2005)

*2.0 4 Cylinder*

"Official specs, features and options haven't been released but we've heard rumors of a new 2.0l four-cylinder normally aspirated base engine, 2.0T and TDI options. There will be higher trim model cars similar to the current Jetta and the GLI will return in the Jetta VI, albeit with an even more aggressive look."
I know its early but does anyone know any details on the rumored new 2.0L four cylinder? (HP, torque, etc..). Also any ideas on transmissions for the new 2.0L four cylinder? (7sp DSG?) I'm really looking forward to hearing some specs on the new Jetta. I love the look of the 4 door shown!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_This is a quick hack job at a smaller coupe that would fit the new family styling. 









The next Corrado.... I'm sold







(Needs a spoiler tho..)


_Modified by MKV.RABBIT at 6:53 AM 1-18-2010_


----------



## tecknoquatt (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Build it and they will come!
I like this a lot


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

This got me in such a Jetta mood I went out yesterday and bought a 2010 sportwagon.


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Well it's about time VW went back to it's roots with body styling, the interior was never a question.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the new Jetta VI


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (MKV.RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV.RABBIT* »_
The next Corrado.... I'm sold







(Needs a spoiler tho..)

_Modified by MKV.RABBIT at 6:53 AM 1-18-2010_


NOW THAT SH!T IS FRESH!!





























Great rendering job, whoever did it!!


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_This is a quick hack job at a smaller coupe that would fit the new family styling.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

^I sincerely hope that people continue to argue with you. The world is safer with you attached to the internet.


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (Savvv)*

wow you're so witty


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

cmon' volkswagen! its the baby of a bmw and an audi. if you wana bring a coupe into the world, atleast make it competitive enough to atleast give the koreans a run for their money! the new hyundei coupe looks better and dare i say run better? so what if its korean and your german. you germans ought to stop thinking that and start putting where your mouth is. im disappointed


_Modified by ObsessedVWOwner at 6:29 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (ObsessedVWOwner)*


_Quote »_
cmon' volkswagen! its the baby of a bmw and an audi. if you wana bring a coupe into the world, atleast make it competitive enough to atleast give the koreans a run for their money! the new hyundei coupe looks better and dare i say run better? so what if its korean and your german. you germans ought to stop thinking that and start putting where your mouth is. im disappointed

VW has always been overpriced and under performing.. The MKV jetta is the only exception w/ it's 5cly 170hp engine for $~18-20k. It's like Nintendo, over priced and under performing as well but because of their clean image they outsell all other console manufacturers. 
I love how the VW site is always like "people want german performance w/o the german price tag" lololol a Passat costs almost as much as a BMW3 or A4 if equipped with similar options. In either case, the difference is negligible (10-15%). I'd say we're still paying a hefty price for the overinflated euro. 
german..american.... it's all made assembled by mexicans and designed by asians.








anyway I also was hoping it would have a unique design like the current passat, rather than being a poor persons A4


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_
the CC is a joke. For $33 
for $40 grand 
$33 grand for a 4 cylinder that does 0-60 in 7.5 seconds? hah! THe only thing worse VW pumped out recently other than the CC would be the Phaeton. Plus the CC's back end is hideous, actually the whole thing reeks








_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 5:39 AM 1-20-2010_

The way the sheet metal is bent and the price the dealer charges you are related by VW marketing. When we start talking about luxury features for the price VW is a good value for the most part. It is the basic cars that are difficult to make money on. VW charges more for basic cars and upgrades the interiors and handling because they can't compete at the bottom end on price in the US market. I have been driven in some very low end VWs that were made in China. The Us would not support VWs low low low end product. VW offers cars that have good handling and aspire to a higher level than average when they are doing it correctly.
The upper end Phaeton is a great car for the price. I would not purchase one for myself because the parts are going to be expensive to replace. A friend I work with had two of them and loved both but did not want to keep them past the lease. 
The trouble with internet arguments is that many will change the direction of the conversation to keep the argument alive. If we want findings we need to structure the categories. 
At this point the main topic is the MK6 Jetta. We can see the style direction. I like it. VW marketing will set the price. If we think the price is worth it and the car fits our requirements some of us will pay to drive the car. That is how it works. 



_Modified by Doug T at 8:46 AM 1-20-2010_


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_
lol no silly.. Euro Delivery=EUROPE
Mexican built Jettas are shipped to Germany for Europe so it's possible. 
Possible, but why would VW do it? Why would they build a car in Mexico, ship it to Germany, to deliver it to you, then ship it back to North America.


----------



## vw oldfart (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_wow you're so witty









You just registered on this site recently and have only 18 posts to your name, most of which seem to serve the purpose of stirring the pot in this particular thread. Pardon the regulars here if it appears that you might be trolling.
So, assuming you own a Mk5 Jetta, do you like the car at all? Or do you feel that all of the VW products are terrible? Reading your posts, I'm left confused as to your original purpose here...


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Ohhh! VWs going UPSCALE! I like the 4 door version. It's a very nice entry level budget sedan. Seriouslly this would make a great 2nd car. MUCH nicer and classier than the current Jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jocamryn at 4:48 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (silverspeedbuggy)*

Jetta "sportback" (a la the new A5)? That has potential

_Quote, originally posted by *silverspeedbuggy* »_Very very nice.
One quibble. Due to the slope of the rear window, the trunk opening on my MKV Jetta is terribly small. Is it too much to hope this is a hatchback in a notchback shape?


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (haunted reality)*

IN addition to the below post....
Don't you think you could go to Germany for less(than the price of a car)?
Besides I'm not sure that anything could match the experience that BMW offers at "Die Welt". 

_Quote, originally posted by *haunted reality* »_Possible, but why would VW do it? Why would they build a car in Mexico, ship it to Germany, to deliver it to you, then ship it back to North America.












_Modified by jocamryn at 5:39 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (vw oldfart)*

The Jetta, Passat and Tiguan are the only cars I would ever consider buying from VW. Everything else is overpriced and under performing. 
The GTI/GLI/ are weak sports cars (beaten by Mazdaspeed3, Si (lulz), WRX, Sentra SE-R, Calibur SRT, Cobalt SS) and the R32 is a whopping $35g (which you can buy a REAL sports car with.. ie. 370z, G37, Genesis Coupe 3.8). The 200hp l4 CC is easily beaten by the Accord V6 and Altima SR 3.5 w/prem package(options like touch start, push button entry, Bixenon headlamps) for under $30g. VW doesn't know luxury status and probably never will. Lets talk about the $40g CC that actually boasts some performance. It too is trumped by other $40g cars in it's price range (IS350 AWD, M35 AWD, 335i xd, Genesis AWD, even Maxima) for a couple grand more. 
As for me, I think the Jetta MK5 is great. It's an awesome blend of luxury, performance, handling and value and style. Leatherette, Rims, 6 spd DSG and 5cyl 170 hp for under ~$20g but everything else is bordering sad and VW is trying to ride their wave of success without looking at the supreme offerings from their competition. 
As for the current jetta I was hoping it would have more VW aesthetic and less Audi. 
But if I could do it over I would obviously pay more and get a used G35.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_I would obviously pay more and get a used *G35*. 

Ahhhhhhh! Now it all makes sense. I don't think any of us need to argue with this guy anymore eh?


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_The Jetta, Passat and Tiguan are the only cars I would ever consider buying from VW. Everything else is overpriced and under performing. 
The GTI/GLI/ are weak sports cars (beaten by Mazdaspeed3, Si (lulz), WRX, Sentra SE-R, Calibur SRT, Cobalt SS) and the R32 is a whopping $35g (which you can buy a REAL sports car with.. ie. 370z, G37, Genesis Coupe 3.8). The 200hp l4 CC is easily beaten by the Accord V6 and Altima SR 3.5 w/prem package(options like touch start, push button entry, Bixenon headlamps) for under $30g. VW doesn't know luxury status and probably never will. Lets talk about the $40g CC that actually boasts some performance. It too is trumped by other $40g cars in it's price range (IS350 AWD, M35 AWD, 335i xd, Genesis AWD, even Maxima) for a couple grand more. 
As for me, I think the Jetta MK5 is great. It's an awesome blend of luxury, performance, handling and value and style. Leatherette, Rims, 6 spd DSG and 5cyl 170 hp for under ~$20g but everything else is bordering sad and VW is trying to ride their wave of success without looking at the supreme offerings from their competition. 
As for the current jetta I was hoping it would have more VW aesthetic and less Audi. 
But if I could do it over I would obviously pay more and get a used G35. 

Then why the hell are you even on this forum? Since all VW's are crap and underperform than go back to the Japanese crap brands since you dick ride them so hard anyway. This is a forum for enthusiast's to discuss upcoming product WE like. So again if VW is oh so crappy then gtfo!!


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (orly22)*

relax fanboy you are only making VW enthusiasts look like douchebags. Another reason I don't want to be seen in my jetta!
the reason i registered is because I will need help with all the problems that come with VW, not because I want to be part of the "vw community." where you guys blow smoke up each other's asses and talk about how fast your 200hp GTI cars go. 
Try looking at cars "objectively" and you will see I am right and you will also be a much happier person. If you re read my post you will see I also mention American and German makes as well (Chevy, BMW) so I don't ride anyone's dick, can't say the same about you though!

oh and btw, where do you think VW's great DSG comes from.. oh right, *Japan. *... where all the "crap" comes from right? 

I'm not going to buy something because it's "german" and comes from a place where autos have a lot of history. If it's lacking performance and luxury for it's price tag, I don't see any reason to even consider it. Just like I would never buy the Fiat or Alfa Romeo coming stateside just because it's Italian and associated with Ferrari and Lambo heritage and prestige which I'm sure will be it's great selling gimmick. 


_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 7:28 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

Oh boy a tough guy I see. We are on here cause we all share a common love for our cars. If you read a bit more on this forum you'd see nobody is claiming to have the fastest car here. I'm assuming you must be one of the typical 17 yr old little punks that join here just to bash others.


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (orly22)*

I am in my early 20s but your prejudice towards me indicates you are more likely the 17 year old punk. 
And I have seen more than my fair share of posts from guys here who claim to "smoke camaros and mustangs" with their VW ***** cars (huge rims, exhaust.. everything they can muster up from the walmart automotive section..displays that aren't even attached to anything, etc). 
So, you are incorrect.


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

Sorry buddy I'm a bit older than you are. That's funny cause mostly everyone I see here would never put any walmart pieces in their cars. Typically VW enthusiasts are very picky about what is done to their car and do most of it with style. Please show me some posts on here with ppl claiming that they smoked a camaro or whatever. I have yet to see those. 
With that can we please get back on topic now


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

"Leatherette, Rims, 6 spd DSG and 5cyl 170 hp for under ~$20g"...hmmm where did you get this car?
"As for the current jetta..." the current Jetta is the mk5.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_
the reason i registered is because I will need help with all the problems that come with VW, not because I want to be part of the "vw community."


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_I am in my early 20s but your prejudice towards me indicates you are more likely the 17 year old punk. 
And I have seen more than my fair share of posts from guys here who claim to "smoke camaros and mustangs" with their VW ***** cars (huge rims, exhaust.. everything they can muster up from the walmart automotive section..displays that aren't even attached to anything, etc). 
So, you are incorrect. 

Good luck getting the help you expect from anyone.


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Savvv)*

This Thread Has Been Killed By The NORTHSEA GREEN IDIOT
Great Job, you have succeeded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_This Thread Has Been Killed By The NORTHSEA GREEN IDIOT
Great Job, you have succeeded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He also succeeded in me finding the Ignore User function in Firevortex. It's the first time I've ever wondered if that function exists.


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (tuckeje)*

Well if you guys would stop paying attention to this non sense he would go away, but you guys keep feeding into what he's saying. Back on topic please


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Chico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chico* »_
He also succeeded in me finding the Ignore User function in Firevortex. It's the first time I've ever wondered if that function exists.

wait how do I ignore user? so that way I don't have to see his stupid comments either.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (orly22)*

download firevortex, click on username, click ignore.


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Savvv)*

sweet doing that now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (orly22)*

Let's get this back on track please.


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://www.hulu.com/collections/364/121740


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

All my planned mods for my rabbit are now CANCEL!!
I will drive Stock until this comes out. Hope the coupe makes it to the 
states.


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

Drats! I can't view this from Germany

_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_http://www.hulu.com/collections/364/121740


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Wow. I *really* like the design language of the latest VWs. Can't wait to see the wagon version!


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

so the MK5 looked like a corolla, the MK6 is going to look like the focus.. i can't breathe..


----------



## ryanid77 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_.....Lets talk about the $40g CC that actually boasts some performance. It too is trumped by other $40g cars in it's price range (*IS350 AWD*, M35 AWD, 335i xd, *Genesis AWD*, even Maxima) for a couple grand more.

hey dumb dumb, get you facts straight, only the IS250 is AWD and there is no Genesis AWD. If you hate VW's so much why did you buy one? lol. Why don't you do us all a favor and take a long walk off a short pier. You have issues man, get help


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (ryanid77)*

* I still like it*...designers are not brand loyal when it comes to work. No wonder the cars have similar lines and or features. For years companies have copied and tweeked their designs based on what sells...thats their bottom line. 
The average person buys without half the knowledge forums users have. I love VW and will buy it out of sheer love and excitement for a car. I personally research the car I want not its competitors and get the best model for me..I could care less how it stacks up against other cars I wouldnt buy anyway. 
If you really like a car youd get it used ten twenty years later as well as wanting it brand new the year it comes out.
This has already had me cleaning out parts and ditching project plans so that I can get one...looking forward to it too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (ryanid77)*

what does it ****in matter, you're ignoring the facts completely and disregarding the other models I mentioned. The point flew right past you.. Common Freudian defense mechanism... denial...projection...displacement... whatever helps you sleep at night my R32 ill-performance-driving-friend!
oh and you don't always have a choice with which car you get stuck with, even if you don't want it. 
now if you'd excuse me I have to take a long walk on a short pier whatever that's supposed to mean lolol.. Why don't you do me a favor and go back to lurking you're a lot better at it. 



_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 3:53 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_ whatever helps you sleep at night my R32 ill-performance-driving-friend!

^^


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah i know it's funny but.. he's right about the list Genesis AWD is not out yet and I guess neither is IS350.. anyway I don't know a lot about AWD cars as I would never own one (I don't live near snow or mountains but if I wanted a awd I would prob get a Jeep) but as far as $30,000 AWD cars go, the R32 would be bottom tier. I would go with WRX, A3 or even the Ford Fusion..
The golf is a great practical car but not a performance platform and the R32 isn't nearly as refined as some of the other cars I mentioned. 
Plus at the end of the day it's just a HO HUM golf which lacks any prestige whatsoever.. to accompany it's $30,000 price tag (MK4..MK5 is $35g) but I digress *lets get this thread back on topic. *


_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 4:23 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_yeah i know it's funny but.. he's right about the list Genesis AWD is not out yet and I guess neither is IS350.. anyway I don't know a lot about AWD cars as I would never own one (I don't live near snow or mountains but if I wanted a awd I would prob get a Jeep) but as far as $30,000 AWD cars go, the R32 would be bottom tier. I would go with WRX, A3 or even the Ford Fusion..
The golf is a great practical car but not a performance platform and the R32 isn't nearly as refined as some of the other cars I mentioned. 
Plus at the end of the day it's just a HO HUM golf which lacks any prestige whatsoever.. to accompany it's $30,000 price tag (MK4..MK5 is $35g) but I digress *lets get this thread back on topic. *

_Modified by Northsea Green MKV at 4:23 PM 1-22-2010_

3 paragraphs of discussing cars other than the concept, along with some contradiction and ignorance...followed by, "let's get this thread back on topic."








So what does everyone think of the seating arrangment in the back (2 sport seats instead of a bench to seat 3)?


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (am1899)*

Couldn`t have said it better myself!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the 2+2 seating arrangement of the NCC,I think it`s appropriate for a coupe but the Jetta sedan needs to be a 5 seater.
What do you think?
Btw,they went back to the Corrado style rear seats,at least in concept form..awesome!


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (DMS_SLiC)*

I agree...for the coupe, it's fine. Actually, I think it's pretty cool. But the sedan should be a 5 seater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Damn just flipped through this whole thread, and virtually no pchops...I wanna see the potential of this thing!


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

*FV-QR*

love it!


----------



## Crash-N-Burn (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ERROL)*

Wow, I can like Jettas again. Yeah.


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (am1899)*


_Quote, originally posted by *am1899* »_I agree...for the coupe, it's fine. Actually, I think it's pretty cool. But the sedan should be a 5 seater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm at the point where I could get by with a four seater for quite a few years, but then there is always those times where you really need a fifth or more seats... The sedan should have five seats and I hope they don't chop the roofline so far that the rear seat only has enough headroom for my daughters. Both of them are just over five foot and find the back of my beetle uncomfortable for longer than 30 minute rides. Rereading my post, I realized I've been living with a four seater for 10 years now.
I still want the hybrid with a TDI instead of gas. Let's get that EPA milage over 70. 


_Modified by kjclow at 2:41 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (DMS_SLiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMS_SLiC* »_Couldn`t have said it better myself!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the 2+2 seating arrangement of the NCC,I think it`s appropriate for a coupe but the Jetta sedan needs to be a 5 seater.
What do you think?
Btw,they went back to the Corrado style rear seats,at least in concept form..awesome!

Although I love the 2+2 design for some reason I don't think it'll stay that way in production form. The cc has it and working at a VW dealer I get alot of ppl that don't like or can't buy the car bc of the 2+2 design. I personally love it and only have one child to put in the back. But for a larger family the cc simply doesn't work.
I do think though that the 4 seat design is more appropriate on the Jetta coupe than it is on the cc. Mainly bc I think that a jetta coupe will attract a typically younger demographic than the cc does.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

is this really going to happen? if so put me in line, especially if there is an ///r version


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (mjmi11er)*

hardtop conv any1?


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice, I wish it would come here, too bad it wont!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (mk2-ing-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2-ing-it* »_hardtop conv any1?

No vote on hardtop conv for me. I don't like the extra weight and complexity and the expense. I like light weight, simplicity and performance. I have a rag top S2000 and 3 coupes and no sunroofs.


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Doug T)*

yeah leave the conv to the EOS. Now can we see some photoshops of this car!?


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (orly22)*

same here, i'd rather have a coupe then a hardtop vert


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (mjmi11er)*

plus sometimes on hard top coupes the rear end gets sort of bulbous at times


----------



## tach_limit (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*


----------



## MaDVR6 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (tach_limit)*

Nice!


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (tach_limit)*

tach_limit, is that for me?


----------



## tach_limit (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (mjmi11er)*

Sure, if you want it to be.








Actually, I kind of passed over this car when it was first shown - thought it was a bit meh - but then I read the speculation about an R-version and it got the gears cranking, so I took a second look at it.
It's actually a pretty well-resolved design - I like the strong shoulder line that runs the length of the car, and because of it the raised hood works a lot better here, IMO, than on the Jetta IV.
The rear end treatment is very A5-esque, which I see as a good thing. The A5 is a very attractive car. I don't agree that it dilutes the Audi brand, or rather, that it matters much. I'd rather VW made the best car they could instead of "dumbing down" the design for marketing reasons.
I thought the car's design had potential, but to my eye this car, as with a lot of cars in stock form, is not all it could be. So it was time to break out photoshop. My tastes run clean, low, and wide, which probably isn't for everyone. 
The kit I added has more in common with the VIP-style that originates from Japanese tuning houses than typical Euro or American style tuning. Very clean and without superfluous vents, wings, etc. (also much easier to photoshop). I think it really accentuates the lines of the car without detracting from them, and gives it a nice, "hunkered down" look. Interestingly, I didn't actually lower the car at all; it's all the kit and the wheels that give it that low stance.
The wheels are Rinspeed C5/1s, which so far as I know are only made for Porsches and Range Rovers. They're probably my favorite wheels. I don't know offhand if it's reasonable to get them to fit this car, but they seem to work well with the design. As long as I'm making fantasy stuff in photoshop, may as well, right? And yes, I know the brake discs are a bit small for the wheel size; they were that way in the donor photo, and I didn't care to take the time to try to fix it.
So yeah, I photoshopped the car for my own interest mainly, but I posted it here because you guys were wanting to see some shops.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (tach_limit)*

Ya, I like. A bit low, but very nice. Just clean lines that accentuate a muscular look. They seem to compliment the car well. Nice pshop job.


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (20th875)*

I was thinking of getting a used e90 BMW but if the Jetta sedan seriously looks like this, then I might be looking at getting one of these. Good job VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuxedo (May 30, 2000)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

I'm obviously in the minority, but I really don't like it. The hood and front end look like a Honda.


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Tuxedo)*

WOW







that is a great photoshop!


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (orly22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orly22* »_WOW







that is a great photoshop!

Photo CHOP is more like it.


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

I don't know photoshop, so here's my ms-paint short tail of the above pic.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (George)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George* »_I don't know photoshop, so here's my ms-paint short tail of the above pic.

Now we are talking,,, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Doug T at 9:14 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## orly22 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Doug T)*

^^^ Brand that as a corrado and sign me up! I'm sold that car is sick


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (orly22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orly22* »_^^^ Brand that as a corrado and sign me up! I'm sold that car is sick

And re badge the New Scirocco Type 13 as the GOLF GTI sport because that is what it is. Or just stop making the Type 13 and start making what you see above as the Scirocco MK4 or Corrado is cool too. And then import what you see above to the US.


----------



## Kronkinator (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (silverspeedbuggy)*

Sooo much better than the MkV. I'd love to see this as a GLI


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Are you looking at this VW?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Does anyone have the part number or name of these wheels? I think these would look nice on a Golf as well.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Aren't the wheels the same as what comes off of the Scirocco?


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Aren't the wheels the same as what comes off of the Scirocco?

These ones? They look pretty close


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Aren't the wheels the same as what comes off of the Scirocco?

Steve I think they are dude...


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (orly22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orly22* »_
Although I love the 2+2 design for some reason I don't think it'll stay that way in production form. The cc has it and working at a VW dealer I get alot of ppl that don't like or can't buy the car bc of the 2+2 design. I personally love it and only have one child to put in the back. But for a larger family the cc simply doesn't work.
I do think though that the 4 seat design is more appropriate on the Jetta coupe than it is on the cc. Mainly bc I think that a jetta coupe will attract a typically younger demographic than the cc does.

I love the looks of this car. I wanted a BMW 335 Coupe, but couldn't justify the price. So I bought my GLI because I had an MKI and MKIII Jetta. I have really like all my Jetta's including this one. I like the looks of the 2+2 design, however I have a dog and he goes with me everywhere so a coupe and the 2+2 design make it a not-so-great car for me. Plus, it would have to have better performance than my current GLI. Don't think I would like a hybrid!!


_Modified by YellowRubi at 7:52 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## Finzler (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (quailallstar)*

The rims are called ''Lugano''. They're 19''
http://www.motor-talk.de/attac...s.jpg
http://blog.cochesalaventa.com...6.jpg


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

Dear VW,
Screw you and your concept coupe Jetta. 
We've been here before, about 10 years ago with the MK IV design concept.
Nothing ever happens other than making your base fans jaded or non plus.
Put the development money in your lousy dealer network.
Have a nice day.


----------



## 03VRgli (May 12, 2006)

sign me up!!! i'll trade in my mkv for this!!


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Preppy)*

Wow...too good to be true.. When in the world can I have one of these..lol


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*

I personally don't realy like sedan's...and this concept sure does look very BMWish...


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (toovo1985)*

I seriously like this better than the new Golf R....


----------



## unixgolf (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (George)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George* »_I don't know photoshop, so here's my ms-paint short tail of the above pic.

Gorgeous ... it would have to be a Hatch, and we can see an old sirroco at the back. Just luv it.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (jocamryn)*

Any other news on these lately?


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (hassenrennen)*

Hopefully they make it (and bring it stateside). It's gorgeous for sure. A little 2.0t action with AWD and a lighter weight. Count me in.


----------



## cityxstar2k (Nov 19, 2009)

*FV-QR*

WANT!


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

remind me of the eos


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Baby Jai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baby Jai* »_remind me of the eos

I'd have to say it is a much better looking car than the EOS. But then from some of the photos, I thought the EOS was alot better looking than it actually turned out to be. Please VW, don't make another EOS.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
I'd have to say it is a much better looking car than the EOS. But then from some of the photos, I thought the EOS was alot better looking than it actually turned out to be. Please VW, don't make another EOS.

X2
EOS = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Doug T)*

The Eos is a chick car, but it is a Volkswagen.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

Can't decide...2 door or 4 door. But definitely put my new car purchase on hold to see if this actuall makes it our way.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (hassenrennen)*

I'd by it in a second.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
Now we are talking,,, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








_Modified by Doug T at 9:14 AM 2-2-2010_


x2!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 

























HOT SEX!
Twin Turbo 4-motion with LSD please!


----------



## Pizza_Dough (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (24vEngineer)*

So when exactly is this suppose to come out???


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Pizza_Dough)*

I hope it comes out soon, because Volkswagen can use a conventional two-door coupe in the NA market.


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (Blue Golfer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (24vEngineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vEngineer* »_
HOT SEX!
Twin *Turbo 4-motion with (real, not electronic) LSD please*!








 That's what I've been asking for for so long!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (BernardP)*

umm... Jetta replacement? or CC replacement...


----------



## IvanC (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_umm... Jetta replacement? or CC replacement...

Looks like a baby CC to me; and then of course the two-door version. A two-door CC would have been hot!
The rear looks a lot like a baby Audi A5, which I love. Not so wild about the front-end, and overall it looks a bit like a Honda coupe. But I would still consider it, especially with a TDI.
On other hand, why can't they just bring over the new Scirocco?










_Modified by IvanC at 9:21 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: New Compact Coupe Concept (IvanC)*

Is the NCC going to be at the New York auto show? Anyone?


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*Sedan, Coupe, rear suspension*

I went by me dealer today. They were unloading cars from a transporter and unwrapping them. There was a VW rep looking kind of guy. (I was asking a salesperson about the new Jetta, and he deferred to this guy.) They said the new Jetta would be here late summer and the coupe would be coming as a 2011 model, no earlier than Q1.

I like the styling. What concerns me is VW's new direction. To achieve increased sales targets, they are repositioning the cars so they are at a more competitive price points. This means some "decontenting". (We've seen this quietly going on for a while now with existing models with the elimination of a feature in order to absorb some of the poor currency exchange.) 

Honda made some concessions with the previous Civic, a trend they reversed with the current model. I hate to see VW go to a cheaper rear suspension design and remove the Farfegnugen to appeal to a wider audience. We'll just have to see.


----------



## BAD SNaCKY (Jun 15, 2004)

so aside from all the speculation, the want/don't want's, and motor...

is this exact car coming to the U.S or not?

the new Jetta that was recently unveiled at NYC looks nothing like this as far as i'm concerned. I hope what was unveiled wasn't the U.S. spec version of this. if so, what a let down.

first we learned that there'd be no sciricco.
ew R-GTI is still up in the air (right?)
and now they may be toying with us and this 'coupe' thing?

pardon my ignorance as i have not read all 12 pages of this thread.


----------



## AlexWorthy (Oct 29, 2007)

well im over a year late, but sweet, it's the miniature, hopefully reasonably priced, Audi S5 I've been looking for.


----------



## FiveIronFrenzy (Feb 22, 2010)

At the risk of jinxing it... 

If anyone in any position of authority from VWOA reads this: please sell this car in the U.S. with a couple decent engine choices and a DSG, and perhaps an Autobahn package with Kessy. There is a big market for a baby A5 here. I will be first in line. 

And please don't take two years with it like the Golf R. 

Also, quit using silver cars for big reveals. Literally any other color would look better and would have attracted better interest.


----------



## medicalVdub (Nov 17, 2010)

Now this is a very good looking car.:thumbup: I like it alot. The only way they can screw this up is by 

putting those stupid paddle shifters. Please make it a six speed!!! 4motion would also be nice.


----------



## nynght (Feb 6, 2008)

I am on the edge of my seat for the supposed Jetta .:R. The Coupe design is amazing, and the 4 door is nice too. :thumbup: Either variant would be sweet but the info I read was that this was some stupid hybrid B.S. design. I want the Jetta in AWD with a monster motor!


----------



## westys (Jun 21, 2011)

I would like this to be the GLI, please. I am fine with a 4 door GLI, I just want to see a GLI in proper two door trim as well.


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

damn a 2 door jetta yes i want


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes finally a coupe!


----------



## toni2has (Jun 12, 2009)

*http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4717334-New-Compact-Coupe-Concept*

Great looking car! VW dont leave it too late for a UK intro


----------



## SteveInSeattle (Jul 23, 2010)

*Corrado!*

Please!


00noma said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
> Now we are talking,,, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hills (Aug 18, 2011)

ehh not too shabby :thumbup:


----------



## FiveIronFrenzy (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.chineseautoworld.com/blog/?p=881

http://www.leftlanenews.com/jetta-hybrid-coming-to-nais-coupe-nixed.html

Predictably, VW will not be building the Jetta coupe.


----------



## strumski (Jul 10, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

FiveIronFrenzy said:


> http://www.chineseautoworld.com/blog/?p=881
> 
> http://www.leftlanenews.com/jetta-hybrid-coming-to-nais-coupe-nixed.html
> 
> Predictably, VW will not be building the Jetta coupe.


:banghead:

Don't can it, delay it if you can't build it now.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think it is really cancelled. Some other articles are saying that it just won't be out until at least 2013. So, essentially, it is delayed.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks like they will launch the 2-door Passat coupe instead. 


http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...s/VW-plans-a-Passat-coupe-SUV-and-cabrio-2014


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah Coupe back  :thumbup:


----------

